# No mio caro amore, io non ti ho amata mai



## Spot (27 Maggio 2016)

_"No no, mio caro amore... io non ti ho amata mai."

_Ci ho versato le lacrime, ggiuro.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> _"No no, mio caro amore... io non ti ho amata mai."
> 
> _Ci ho versato le lacrime, ggiuro.


chi ti ha detto questa cosa orrible?


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> chi ti ha detto questa cosa orrible?


Frase d'amore bellissima.
Ultime pagine del Cirano. 
A leggerlo un po' sbronzi è il massimo


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2016)

Sempre più convinta che il silenzio, usato male, sia una cosa cattiva, molto.
Come è cattivo, e colpevole, non fare domande quando domande ce ne sono.
Sto facendo progressi nel parlare, ma... forse dovrei smetterla di usare la discrezione come gruccetta a cui appendere il mio orgoglio.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sempre più convinta che il silenzio, usato male, sia una cosa cattiva, molto.
> Come è cattivo, e colpevole, non fare domande quando domande ce ne sono.
> Sto facendo progressi nel parlare, ma... forse dovrei smetterla di usare la discrezione come gruccetta a cui appendere il mio orgoglio.


Sfondi con me una porta apertissima.
Il silenzio non solo può essere visto come cattivo, ma fa malissimo.
A me piuttosto inveiscimi contro e agisco di conseguenza, ma ignorarmi e darmi solo silenzio mi fa male. Mi lascia aperte situazioni che non capisco se siano da chiudere o meno.
E hai ragione, è cattivo anche non fare domande, io in quello sono bloccatissima.
Ci posso provare un minimo, ma se dall'altra parte mi viene dedicato silenzio io mi chiudo a riccio. 
È un cane che si morde la coda...nel frattempo io mi rodo il fegato e penso.
Brutte cose.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> _"No no, mio caro amore... io non ti ho amata mai."
> 
> _Ci ho versato le lacrime, ggiuro.


Chi te lo ha detto ?  Lo picchio


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Frase d'amore bellissima.
> Ultime pagine del Cirano.
> A leggerlo un po' sbronzi è il massimo


Ah ecco


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi te lo ha detto ?  Lo picchio


È il Cyrano...

A me però è stato detto...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sempre più convinta che il silenzio, usato male, sia una cosa cattiva, molto.
> Come è cattivo, e colpevole, non fare domande quando domande ce ne sono.
> Sto facendo progressi nel parlare, ma... forse dovrei smetterla di usare la discrezione come gruccetta a cui appendere il mio orgoglio.





Nicka ha detto:


> Sfondi con me una porta apertissima.
> Il silenzio non solo può essere visto come cattivo, ma fa malissimo.
> A me piuttosto inveiscimi contro e agisco di conseguenza, ma ignorarmi e darmi solo silenzio mi fa male. Mi lascia aperte situazioni che non capisco se siano da chiudere o meno.
> E hai ragione, è cattivo anche non fare domande, io in quello sono bloccatissima.
> ...


mano mano che la maturità avanza si impara a fare domande anche dirette che vanno al punto, ed a scardinare anche silenzi che sembrano impenetrabili 
siete giovani dentro e fuori, figliole belle e certe titubanze ci vuole tempo per scardinarle e una discreta dose di menefreghismo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È il Cyrano...
> 
> A me però è stato detto...


Allora picchio chi lo ha detto a te :incazzato:che bruttissima cosa è si dice solo per far del male inutilmente


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora picchio chi lo ha detto a te :incazzato:che bruttissima cosa è si dice solo per far del male inutilmente


Sai qual è stato invece il male peggiore?
Avergli risposto: "invece io ti amo da sempre" con un sorriso. 
Credo di averlo ammazzato definitivamente ...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è stato invece il male peggiore?
> Avergli risposto: "invece io ti amo da sempre" con un sorriso.
> Credo di averlo ammazzato definitivamente ...


Sei stata bravissima, gli hai detto,la cosa giusta :up:, 
spero si sia  sentito una merda  ehm scusa  magari  lo hai amato così tanto che ti da fastidio la mia frase ... Però cacchio :incazzato: mi irrita molto la cattiveria gratuita


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei stata bravissima, gli hai detto,la cosa giusta :up:,
> spero si sia  sentito una merda  ehm scusa  magari  lo hai amato così tanto che ti da fastidio la mia frase ... Però cacchio :incazzato: mi irrita molto la cattiveria gratuita


No no, non mi dà fastidio.
A me la risposta è venuta spontanea... Quando me ne sono andata ho pensato anche io che speravo si sentisse una merda...


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sfondi con me una porta apertissima.
> Il silenzio non solo può essere visto come cattivo, ma fa malissimo.
> A me piuttosto inveiscimi contro e agisco di conseguenza, ma ignorarmi e darmi solo silenzio mi fa male. Mi lascia aperte situazioni che non capisco se siano da chiudere o meno.
> E hai ragione, è cattivo anche non fare domande, io in quello sono bloccatissima.
> ...


Sto facendo un casino coi pensieri oggi 
Collegamenti liberi tra lavoro, questioni relazionali, io..
Si sarà capito, forse, io sono una silenziosa. E nel parlare, parlare davvero con tutti, non solo pochi eletti, se sto imparando, sto imparando da poco. Questo aprile, forse.
Con le domande ho un rapporto di merda anche io, il problema è che faccio confusione tra senso di privatezza e orgoglio deviato, o difesa. Non domandare può essere una forma di rispetto, ma anche un modo per arroccarsi ad un'aria di superiorità che è nociva, a te prima di tutto. Perchè da una parte non ti vedono, dall'altra tu non stani.


Far finta di non voler essere visti, quando non è affatto vero. Hai  solo paura di mostrare e scoprire che non guardino con attenzione quello  che mostri, cosa che odi.
Sai nickuzza, di fronte alla mia timidezza mi danno spesso della snob, della noncurante.
Sempre negato, ma sta mattina mi sembra abbiano ragione. E' proprio snobismo il mio. Costruitissimo, ma snobismo.

Non è che odi il silenzio, lo ritengo prezioso per tanti motivi. Ma proprio perchè prezioso non va sprecato.


Invece le parole hanno un potere così bello 
Mi ci sto arrovellando tanto, è tutto molto incasinato oggi. Non si nota? 

E comunque devo andare a depilarmi.


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È il Cyrano...
> 
> A me però è stato detto...


Stellina!
Però Cyrano amava, eccome.
Un amore strano... mi piace tanto quella commedia sai?
Starei le ore a discuterne i come e i perchè.

Sto cercando di spacciarla in giro, ma non funziona


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Stellina!
> Però Cyrano amava, eccome.
> Un amore strano... mi piace tanto quella commedia sai?
> Starei le ore a discuterne i come e i perchè.
> ...


Perché credi mi sia venuto spontaneo rispondere come ho risposto? 
Uno che non ti ama, fosse anche in maniera strana o malata o quello che ti pare, non ti direbbe mai "non ti ho amata mai"...almeno, ho sempre pensato io...
Nicka modalità illusione on! 
Lo leggerò...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sto facendo un casino coi pensieri oggi
> Collegamenti liberi tra lavoro, questioni relazionali, io..
> Si sarà capito, forse, io sono una silenziosa. E nel parlare, parlare davvero con tutti, non solo pochi eletti, se sto imparando, sto imparando da poco. Questo aprile, forse.
> Con le domande ho un rapporto di merda anche io, il problema è che faccio confusione tra senso di privatezza e orgoglio deviato, o difesa. Non domandare può essere una forma di rispetto, ma anche un modo per arroccarsi ad un'aria di superiorità che è nociva, a te prima di tutto. Perchè da una parte non ti vedono, dall'altra tu non stani.
> ...


Ti risponderò più tardi, ora da cellulare mi rompo gli zebedei  e c'è tanto da dire...


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché credi mi sia venuto spontaneo rispondere come ho risposto?
> Uno che non ti ama, fosse anche in maniera strana o malata o quello che ti pare, non ti direbbe mai "non ti ho amata mai"...almeno, ho sempre pensato io...
> Nicka modalità illusione on!
> Lo leggerò...


Evviva!
Nella traduzione di Mario Giobbe, mi raccomando.
E poi non dirmi più niente.. perchè se so che l'hai letto ti inizio a tampinare.
Che già mi sto trattenendo dallo scrivere un papiro su cosa ne penso.

E comunque, non ti chiama nemmeno mio caro amore, se amore non c'è 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti risponderò più tardi, ora da cellulare mi rompo gli zebedei :mrgreen: e c'è tanto da dire...


Ok, ci sto


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E comunque, non ti chiama nemmeno mio caro amore, se amore non c'è :rolleyes


Mi aveva chiamata amore 20 minuti prima. Per sbaglio, diceva lui.
Vabbè, quello era un pazzo... 
Ma gli scemi li becco tutti io!


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi aveva chiamata amore 20 minuti prima. Per sbaglio, diceva lui.
> Vabbè, quello era un pazzo...
> Ma gli scemi li becco tutti io!


No, no. A me uno a mezzanotte mi chiama per ribadirmi che sono la donna della sua vita e che senza di me non potrà mai vivere e il mattino dopo alle 10 che ha bisogno di riflettere sulla storia, dunque ciaone


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no. A me uno a mezzanotte mi chiama per ribadirmi che sono la donna della sua vita e che senza di me non potrà mai vivere e il mattino dopo alle 10 che ha bisogno di riflettere sulla storia, dunque ciaone


Sempre lo stesso una volta mi disse: "sei la donna della mia vita, ma non prenderla bene..." 
A craniate dovevo prenderlo, altro che...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Sto facendo un casino coi pensieri oggi
> Collegamenti liberi tra lavoro, questioni relazionali, io..
> Si sarà capito, forse, io sono una silenziosa. E nel parlare, parlare davvero con tutti, non solo pochi eletti, se sto imparando, sto imparando da poco. Questo aprile, forse.
> Con le domande ho un rapporto di merda anche io, il problema è che faccio confusione tra senso di privatezza e orgoglio deviato, o difesa. Non domandare può essere una forma di rispetto, ma anche un modo per arroccarsi ad un'aria di superiorità che è nociva, a te prima di tutto. Perchè da una parte non ti vedono, dall'altra tu non stani.
> ...


Quanto scrivi è estremamente interessante....

In che situazione sei in difficoltà con le domande? E in che contesti?...

Sei in difficoltà a chiedere? E a chi?

Vorresti forse ti venisse mostrato e esposto senza chiedere?

La vedi una forma di violenza... Che potrebbe essere scambiata per indebita invasione? 

O cosa..?

Va definito da dove si parte.

Se la tua partenza fosse:
"E io adesso mi dovrei scomodare a farti delle domande, dopo ciò che hai detto o fatto? Figuriamoci! .. Se non interessa a te figurati a me chieder di più!"

Ecco.. Questo sarebbe "snobismo"

Pensi sia questo il tuo punto di partenza?

Tante domande.. Vero?
E il rischio di apparire insolente.. 
O di apparire come quello che arriva e  non si fa i cazzi suoi.. Il rischio c'è..


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sto facendo un casino coi pensieri oggi
> Collegamenti liberi tra lavoro, questioni relazionali, io..
> Si sarà capito, forse, io sono una silenziosa. E nel parlare, parlare davvero con tutti, non solo pochi eletti, se sto imparando, sto imparando da poco. Questo aprile, forse.
> Con le domande ho un rapporto di merda anche io, il problema è che faccio confusione tra senso di privatezza e orgoglio deviato, o difesa. Non domandare può essere una forma di rispetto, ma anche un modo per arroccarsi ad un'aria di superiorità che è nociva, a te prima di tutto. Perchè da una parte non ti vedono, dall'altra tu non stani.
> ...


Eccomi qui...
Allora, io sono la timidezza fatta persona...vero è che sono molto cambiata nel tempo, ma certe cose sono ben radicate dentro di te e col piffero che riesci a levartele.
Io non domando, forse perchè ho una paura folle delle risposte, ho paura di non saper gestire dopo le mie reazioni ed emozioni. Questo sia in positivo che in negativo. Per quanto riguarda le tue possibilità più che orgoglio (quello purtroppo subentra se fai passare tempo) o privatezza credo che prevalga di gran lunga la difesa.
Chi è timido ha paura di farsi vedere colpito in qualche modo, che sia bello o brutto non importa. Ci si chiude perchè non ci si vuole mostrare. Se ti mostri sei debole, puoi essere colpito e ferito.
A me non hanno mai dato della snob, ma una cosa che mi ha fatto male è farmi passare per menefreghista. Non so cosa sia peggio...siamo arrivati anche a frasi del tipo "ti scivola tutto addosso, sei troppo autonoma per avere relazioni", sorvolo sul male che in realtà mi hanno fatto frasi del genere, ma sul momento mi sono limitata a dire che non era vero. Ma come si fa a dimostrare il contrario? 
Ecco perchè ho iniziato a scrivere, dato che tutto mi moriva in gola ho pensato che la scrittura potesse aiutarmi...
Non ti sto manco a dire che brutta sensazione è trovarsi al livello di avere una pagina bianca davanti però e il nulla nel cervello, perchè le cose da dire, da domandare, da affrontare non muoiono solo in gola, muoiono dentro di te. Vengono fagocitate da quel non so che che hai dentro nel dna e buttarlo fuori tante volte sembra impossibile.
Quello che ho imparato però, nel corso del tempo, è che a volte farsi violenza combattendo questo lato è un bene.


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eccomi qui...
> Allora, io sono la timidezza fatta persona...vero è che sono molto  cambiata nel tempo, ma certe cose sono ben radicate dentro di te e col  piffero che riesci a levartele.
> Io non domando, forse perchè ho una paura folle delle risposte, ho paura  di non saper gestire dopo le mie reazioni ed emozioni. Questo sia in  positivo che in negativo. Per quanto riguarda le tue possibilità più che  orgoglio (quello purtroppo subentra se fai passare tempo) o privatezza  credo che prevalga di gran lunga la difesa.
> Chi è timido ha paura di farsi vedere colpito in qualche modo, *che sia  bello o brutto non importa.* Ci si chiude perchè non ci si vuole  mostrare. *Se ti mostri sei debole*, puoi essere colpito e ferito.
> ...


Eccoti 
Ti neretterei tutto, non solo quelle tre frasette.
Hai capito quello che volevo dire. Perfettamente calzante in maniera impressionante (perdona l'allitterazione buffa).

Ho nominato l'orgoglio perchè.. perchè sì, viene dopo, ma quest'anno, nonostante mi sia servito come reazione alla vulnerabilità, è stata la mia bella menzogna per negare la fame di empatia e contatto. Non è la prima volta, ovvio. E' una storia antica quanto i miei anni, questa.
"A me piace così".. sì, fino ad una certa. Ma basta una brezza leggera per scardinare l'equilibrio e rendersi conto delle chiacchiere che ci si propina.

Altro punto bellissimo che hai colto è il vuoto celebrale che ti assale nei confronti del dire e del domandare.
E anche lì, meglio negare quella massa che ti si aggroviglia all'altezza dello stomaco (buona o cattiva che sia, hai colto nel segno anche qui), ricacciarla giù a furia di sussurrarsi da soli che non è reale. O che, nei confronti delle domande, non ti riguarda, e quindi in realtà non c'è nemmeno una domanda da formulare.

Ieri, una ragazza molto vicina a me (l'unica persona di cui sto iniziando a non avere paura, anche a livello di affettività oltre che del farsi vedere), nel chiacchierare sul modo estremamente diverso che abbiamo nel raccontarci, mi ha definita una persona estremamente razionale.
Probabilmente ha ragione. Ma è una razionalità opprimente, un macigno a chiudere la tomba (sai, tipo come nelle necropoli.. non ricordo, c'è un periodo storico in cui si usavano i macigni? )

Farsi violenza.. sì, assolutamente sì anche quello. E' necessario.
Almeno che non ci si aspetti che sia il mondo a venirti a raccogliere. Ma sono cose che il mondo non fa. Com'è giusto che sia.




Skorpio ha detto:


> Quanto scrivi è estremamente interessante....
> 
> In che situazione sei in difficoltà con le domande? E in che contesti?...
> 
> ...


Hai colto anche tu 
I contesti non sono molto importanti, però. Qualsiasi situazione che riguardi affettività e/o emotività va bene.
La casistica è davvero immensa.. difficile fare esempi.
Può riguardare il chiedere aiuto o semplice compagnia, o di essere ascoltati su qualcosa che mi riguarda personalmente, oppure.. "cosa significa quel dato comportamento?" "perchè ti avvicini a me?" "perchè ti allontani?"
_"Vorrei conoscerti, raccontami di te, di questo, di quello". _Ecco, questa è una domanda che mi è morta in gola (anche un po' più giù) un'infinità di volte.
L'estrema discrezione e, in alcuni casi, mostrare disinteresse e distacco, mi fa sentire immensamente più al sicuro.
E gli errori d'interpretazione e comunicazione si accumulano a non finire.
Qualsiasi rapporto interpersonale diventa un immenso gioco basato sul mantenere le distanze e sul non sapere, in maniera, da parte mia, del tutto artificiale e faticosa. Molto vicina all'esigenza di mantenere il controllo totale fino alle estreme conseguenze, se vogliamo. Questo bel vizio, nel passato, mi ha portato anche a mandare avanti "legami" in maniera assolutamente autolesionistica.

Riguardo ai neretti, sono entrambi validi.
Per me è molto, molto facile sentirmi invasa. Quindi non voglio invadere. O almeno, così mi ripeto spesso. A volte è assolutamente vero.
Ma credo che l'immagine che cerco di dare (intenzionalmente o meno) per la maggior parte sia più la seconda. E qui ci si riallaccia allo splendido post di nicka.




Il rischio di apparire insolente... magari. Non credo nemmeno di esserne capace.
Il rischio di apparire, in qualche modo, "coinvolta".


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eccomi qui...
> Allora, io sono la timidezza fatta persona...vero è che sono molto cambiata nel tempo, ma certe cose sono ben radicate dentro di te e col piffero che riesci a levartele.
> Io non domando, forse perchè ho una paura folle delle risposte, ho paura di non saper gestire dopo le mie reazioni ed emozioni. Questo sia in positivo che in negativo. Per quanto riguarda le tue possibilità più che orgoglio (quello purtroppo subentra se fai passare tempo) o privatezza credo che prevalga di gran lunga la difesa.
> Chi è timido ha paura di farsi vedere colpito in qualche modo, che sia bello o brutto non importa. Ci si chiude perchè non ci si vuole mostrare. Se ti mostri sei debole, puoi essere colpito e ferito.
> ...


Io non ho imparato, 
ti ammiro per questo :up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Eccoti
> Ti neretterei tutto, non solo quelle tre frasette.
> Hai capito quello che volevo dire. Perfettamente calzante in maniera impressionante (perdona l'allitterazione buffa).
> 
> ...


Chi espone qualcosa di se, lo fa in realtà per mille motivi diversi, difficili da intercettare...

In mille modalità non sempre semplici da definire

A volte si espone il tutto come sfogo, come dato di fatto, si rifiuta il confronto, e ogni domanda ulteriore sarà recepita solo come una aggressione a un qualcosa di già fatto finito e vomitato.

A volte ci si vorrebbe aprire, e si aspettano domande che indicano interesse, per aprirsi ulteriormente.

A volte si hanno già le risposte, e si aspetta solo di trovare chi ce le confermerà.. Scambiando questa identità di vedute per empatia (la pensiamo allo stesso modo)

A volte si vuole silenzio, semplice accoglienza.. Una sorta di "ho capito, ma non chiedo ulteriormente"
Ma vanno dati altri segnali che si è capito oltre, e si conserva come segreto non detto...

È tutt'altro che semplice capire cosa vuole chi espone. A volte nemmeno lui lo ha chiaro.

Mi interessa il "rischio di venire coinvolta"..... Che hai scritto in fondo..

Che conseguenze complesse potrebbe portarsi dentro di te questo rischio, secondo il tuo sentire...?


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi interessa il "rischio di venire coinvolta"..... Che hai scritto in fondo..
> 
> Che conseguenze complesse potrebbe portarsi dentro di te questo rischio, secondo il tuo sentire...?


Nicka l'ha spiegato meglio di me. 
Ed è semplice come questione.
Se mostro interesse, o coinvolgimento, a qualsiasi livello. O se mostro roba mia, ti faccio dare uno sguardo sulla mia emotività.. automaticamente ammetto che hai un potere su di me di qualche genere, o che sono io a dartelo.
Non è un discorso che ha a che fare con le conseguenze pratiche, anche se, ovviamente, capita di incontrare gente che di questo genere di poteri abusa e ne fa scempio, a volte anche solo con semplici atti di superficialità.
Ma è una cosa così radicata, così relativa a me, che davvero a poco a che fare con conseguenze reali. Semplicemente là c'è il muro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nicka l'ha spiegato meglio di me.
> Ed è semplice come questione.
> Se mostro interesse, o coinvolgimento, a qualsiasi livello. O se mostro roba mia, ti faccio dare uno sguardo sulla mia emotività.. automaticamente *ammetto che hai un potere su di me di qualche genere*, o che sono io a dartelo.
> Non è un discorso che ha a che fare con le conseguenze pratiche, anche se, ovviamente, capita di incontrare gente che di questo genere di poteri abusa e ne fa scempio, a volte anche solo con semplici atti di superficialità.
> Ma è una cosa così radicata, così relativa a me, che davvero a poco a che fare con conseguenze reali. Semplicemente là c'è il muro.


vero il neretto.
Però a quel punto anche io ho il potere di concedergli di entrare... 
e l'ho ben chiaro
e ho il potere che se usa male ciò che gli concedo di me, oppure lo tratta in un modo che non mi piace, e cioè senza cura ed attenzione, si trova automaticamente fuori dalla porta...

e quindi si trova investito di potere, indubbiamente, e immediatamente dopo spogliato da quel potere...

e sai.. secondo me non è una sensazione molto bella sentirsi invitati, entrare e venir riaccompagnati immediatamente all'uscita posteriore, quando si pensava di essere gli ospiti d'onore.... anzi... 

io lo faccio spesso.. se chi entra sbaglia una sola mossa... 

 E sono anche io molto riservato nei miei sentimenti e sensazioni.. ma sono conscio che io ho il potere di me


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vero il neretto.
> Però a quel punto anche io ho il potere di concedergli di entrare...
> e l'ho ben chiaro
> e ho il potere che se usa male ciò che gli concedo di me, oppure lo tratta in un modo che non mi piace, e cioè senza cura ed attenzione, si trova automaticamente fuori dalla porta...
> ...


Vero.
Ma non c'entra.
Tu fai un ragionamento sull'altro, sugli effetti che puoi avere sull'altro. Per me quel ragionamento non esiste.
O meglio, esiste, ma stai parlando di una cosa diversa da quella di cui parlo io.
Quello di cui parlo è qualcosa che scorre sotto l'epidermide e agisce nel quotidiano. Che ti blocca nei discorsi, sempre. Che ti fa temere la vicinanza, sempre. Anche se qualche volta ci provi, perchè sai che non puoi vivere solo.
Non per niente per me concedere anche il minimo di vicinanza, mostrare giusto una o due sfumature, è una questione che si porta dietro un carico emotivo sproporzionato. E lavoro sui miei istinti. Selfcontrol. Fatica, insomma.


Non sono un granchè nello spiegare questi aspetti. Forse ti puio rivolgere a [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] che sicuramente sa essere più chiara ed esaustiva sul tema :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma non c'entra.
> Tu fai un ragionamento sull'altro, sugli effetti che puoi avere sull'altro. Per me quel ragionamento non esiste.
> O meglio, esiste, ma stai parlando di una cosa diversa da quella di cui parlo io.
> ...


Questo mi è chiarissimo Spot..
Quello è il confine, il posto di blocco.
Ed è stato ben descritto sia da Nicka sia da te...

Il punto è guardare il confine e tornare indietro.. 
Oppure desiderare aggredirlo.. E montare e girarci attorno.... Tentando di scavalcarlo in qualche modo

Quella è una tua scelta.. 
Al di la del "come" si può superare
Dentro quel confine stai tu, e se ci stai comoda o nel disagio lo sai tu


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eccoti
> Ti neretterei tutto, non solo quelle tre frasette.
> Hai capito quello che volevo dire. Perfettamente calzante in maniera impressionante (perdona l'allitterazione buffa).
> 
> ...


Definiscono così anche me, spesso e volentieri.
In realtà è blocco. A volte, oltre la razionalità, mi si parla di freddezza. Credo che la freddezza dipenda tanto da quella sensazione che descrivevo prima, ovvero che quello che vuoi dire o pensi ti muore dentro. 
Tutto rimane lì e non si muove. 
Il mondo non ti verrà mai incontro...e devi fare tuo il motto che dice "aiutati che il ciel ti aiuta".
Altra cosa che tante volte mi è stata detta e sulla quale ho provato a lavorare è "io non ti posso leggere nella mente", vero...cazzo se è vero. Ho sempre avuto la maledetta presunzione che bastasse guardarmi negli occhi per capire, è una boiata pazzesca. E l'ho capito mio malgrado.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vero il neretto.
> *Però a quel punto anche io ho il potere di concedergli di entrare...
> e l'ho ben chiaro*
> e ho il potere che se usa male ciò che gli concedo di me, oppure lo tratta in un modo che non mi piace, e cioè senza cura ed attenzione, si trova automaticamente fuori dalla porta...
> ...


Si può avere ben chiara una cosa e non riuscire a gestirla in alcun modo. E' in questo l'inghippo.
Credo che Spot sia ben consapevole di questo, come lo siamo un po' tutti, è riuscire a razionalizzare il concetto e farlo diventare parte di sè il casino...perchè garantisco che io sono ben conscia di chi sono, di come sono fatta, del potere che potrei avere nel gestirmi in maniera diversa, ma non lo faccio. E non lo faccio perchè per me è una cosa quasi impossibile, è come avere un tarlo dentro che scava nelle paure, ma non permette di esternarle, nè permette di esternare altro. E' tutto rodimento interiore ed è tutto intorno a sè, chi è fuori da noi non esiste in questo discorso.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Si può avere ben chiara una cosa e non riuscire a gestirla in alcun modo. E' in questo l'inghippo.
> Credo che Spot sia ben consapevole di questo, come lo siamo un po' tutti, è riuscire a razionalizzare il concetto e farlo diventare parte di sè il casino...perchè garantisco che io sono ben conscia di chi sono, di come sono fatta, del potere che potrei avere nel gestirmi in maniera diversa, ma non lo faccio. E non lo faccio perchè per me è una cosa quasi impossibile, è come avere un tarlo dentro che scava nelle paure, ma non permette di esternarle, nè permette di esternare altro. E' tutto rodimento interiore ed è tutto intorno a sè, chi è fuori da noi non esiste in questo discorso.


Ciò che hai detto è il fulcro
Ce da capire il contenuto del fulcro, che puo esser per esempio la paura che chi entra faccia danni in noi.. Ci mortifichi.. Ci umili

Per me è stato cosi

E nella altro anche io ho una fottuta paura di chiedere
Chiedere è responsabilità di dover gestire al meglio qualcosa che non si conosce

Io non ho mai chiesto qui dentro a nessuno nemmeno il suo nome, pensa un po....

Per questo evitò di approfondire sui dettagli e sulle notizie. 

Ti accade la stessa cosa?


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciò che hai detto è il fulcro
> Ce da capire il contenuto del fulcro, che puo esser per esempio la paura che chi entra faccia danni in noi.. Ci mortifichi.. Ci umili
> 
> Per me è stato cosi
> ...


La discrezione per me è cosa fondamentale, ma la discrezione non è timidezza e non è paura.
E' una sorta di rispetto che si vuole dedicare a chi hai davanti.
Anche io non chiedo mai niente, una cosa che ho notato è che quando si entra poi in confidenza non c'è nemmeno bisogno di domande perchè il raccontarsi e l'ascoltarsi a vicenda viene in maniera estremamente naturale.
Le poche volte che ho posto domande dirette l'ho fatto perchè conoscevo la risposta o la mancanza della stessa e in genere faccio domande dirette alla riflessione che la persona secondo me deve fare su di sè.
Io evito domande che mi coinvolgano in prima persona. Evito di chiedere cose che magari possono farmi male, fosse anche a livello superficiale.

E spesso penso che i miei tarli e le mie "ossessioni" nascano proprio dalla paura di chiedere e di sentire risposte su di me. Resto attaccata alle persone nel momento del distacco, traumatico o meno, proprio perchè non ho le palle di chiedere e affrontare le cose. Sarebbe tutto così semplice in realtà... "oh ma che c'hai? ma che t'ho fatto? ma che volevi da me? ma che t'è successo? perchè mi hai fatto questo? etc...etc..."


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> La discrezione per me è cosa fondamentale, ma la discrezione non è timidezza e non è paura.
> E' una sorta di rispetto che si vuole dedicare a chi hai davanti.
> Anche io non chiedo mai niente, una cosa che ho notato è che quando si entra poi in confidenza non c'è nemmeno bisogno di domande perchè il raccontarsi e l'ascoltarsi a vicenda viene in maniera estremamente naturale.
> Le poche volte che ho posto domande dirette l'ho fatto perchè conoscevo la risposta o la mancanza della stessa e in genere faccio domande dirette alla riflessione che la persona secondo me deve fare su di sè.
> ...


Queste domande me le faccio anche io... E non le faccio nemmeno io... Alla altro

Io però non ho paura di eventuali risposte...

Io è come capissi che non c'è interesse a espormi il suo disagio o livore, e quindi viene a mancare un interesse per me... E poi mi crolla tutto

E non approfondisco...


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciò che hai detto è il fulcro
> Ce da capire il contenuto del fulcro, che puo esser per esempio la paura che chi entra faccia danni in noi.. Ci mortifichi.. Ci umili
> 
> Per me è stato cosi
> ...


Il contenuto del fulcro.
Bella domanda.
So che non ho paura della risposta. So che dover gestire le risposte non è un problema.

Vediamo...
No, io ho paura di sbattere contro la noncuranza. Di scoprire, domandando, che tu te ne freghi, che sono invisibile. E che quindi il mio cercare di vederti attraverso una domanda possa suonare ridicolo.
Quindi preferisco rendermi invisibile io. Se il mio sentire non lo faccio vedere, nessuno ha il potere di ignorarlo. O di riderne.

Ci sono altre cose che funzionano allo stesso modo.
Se mi sento sola, preferisco marcare ancora di più la linea che mi separa dagli altri piuttosto che cercare compagnia.

L'hai scritto tu anche prima.. "Se a te non importa, perchè dovrebbe importare a me?"
"Non siete voi che mi lasciate sola, non mi ascoltate, mi allontanate. Sono IO che sto lontana da VOI, almeno emotivamente parlando."




Nicka ha detto:


> E spesso penso che i miei tarli e le mie "ossessioni" nascano proprio dalla paura di chiedere e di sentire risposte su di me. Resto attaccata alle persone nel momento del distacco, traumatico o meno, proprio perchè non ho le palle di chiedere e affrontare le cose. Sarebbe tutto così semplice in realtà... "oh ma che c'hai? ma che t'ho fatto? ma che volevi da me? ma che t'è successo? perchè mi hai fatto questo? etc...etc..."


Beh, sui distacchi è più complicata, e forse in quei casi la paura di chiedere non è tanto scema. Può capitare spesso che le persone non ti vogliano rispondere, ad esempio. E una non risposta a una domanda (soprattutto se la domanda è posta con la massima discrezione possibile, o è sincera, accorata) può far male assai.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2016)

Bellissima discussione 
avete mai provato a fare teatro con una compagnia della vostra zona ? 
So che può sembrare banale ma serve a scardinare "dal vivo" tante cose, tra cui la fiducia negli altri che se ci conoscono meglio non ci uccidono


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima discussione
> avete mai provato a fare teatro con una compagnia della vostra zona ?
> So che può sembrare banale ma serve a scardinare "dal vivo" tante cose, tra cui la fiducia negli altri che se ci conoscono meglio non ci uccidono


discutere accettando di esplorarsi e facendosi accettare come esploratori dell'altro è difficilissimo.. ci vuole fiducia e molto coraggio... molta fiducia e molto coraggio... 
ma se avviene si scoprono assieme cose interessanti..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il contenuto del fulcro.
> Bella domanda.
> So che non ho paura della risposta. So che dover gestire le risposte non è un problema.
> 
> ...


I neretti..
sono tutti appigli... da afferrare e tener saldi come parti di esplorazione profonda di noi, o dell'altro...
lentamente
e ripartire... sporcandosi di fango a volte.. o scoprendo cose strane... spesso utili

bisognerebbe come suggerisce Fiammetta rappresentare un esempio concreto... anche se fantasioso
è molto più facile trovare appigli... 
è come un percorso facilitato

possiamo provarci... con calma, senza fretta..
a me interessa..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*Ipotesi*

Azzardiamo...

Una persona che considero emotivamente vicina, mi mostra distanza..

Il suo modo di fare negli ultimi tempi mi sembra diverso rispetto a me..

Ha avuto una ricorrenza in cui ha fatto una cena, mi aspettavo un invito, ma non è arrivato, a conferma che lo sento distante.

Vorrei chiedergli qualcosa.. Ma non lo faccio.. Mi sento fuori luogo, e poi.. Sono proprio sicuro che quella empatia che credevo tra noi ci fosse era reale?

O forse è sembrato a me?...
Forse non è mai stato cosi...?

Forse ha ragione lui a avere un atteggiamento come quello di ora, e sono io che invece nutro immotivate aspettative...?

Quali domande e quali freni subentrano nel fare un passo avanti e chiedere..?


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Beh, sui distacchi è più complicata, e forse in quei casi la paura di chiedere non è tanto scema. Può capitare spesso che le persone non ti vogliano rispondere, ad esempio. E una non risposta a una domanda (soprattutto se la domanda è posta con la massima discrezione possibile, o è sincera, accorata) può far male assai.


E' esattamente quello che fa male a me, il provare a sforzarmi di fare una domanda, di aprire un dialogo e non ricevere risposta. Il che mi porta spesso a non capire cosa è successo...io non mi posso immaginare le cose. Ma se chiedo e non mi si risponde vado nel panico...sono sempre stata così e mio malgrado mi sono sempre trovata persone che mi reagiscono col silenzio. E io mi lego...è un paradosso...lo so.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima discussione
> avete mai provato a fare teatro con una compagnia della vostra zona ?
> So che può sembrare banale ma serve a scardinare "dal vivo" tante cose, tra cui la fiducia negli altri che se ci conoscono meglio non ci uccidono


Per carità di Dio!!! 
Il mio massimo è stata la recita di terza media, facevo un Bravo nella rappresentazione dei Promessi Sposi...
Dopo aver fatto crollare una carrozza, aver fatto inciampare Lucia invece di rapirla, essere sbottata a ridere in mezzo al palco e scappata per la vergogna ho capito che non era la mia strada...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per carità di Dio!!!
> Il mio massimo è stata la recita di terza media, facevo un Bravo nella rappresentazione dei Promessi Sposi...
> Dopo aver fatto crollare una carrozza, aver fatto inciampare Lucia invece di rapirla, essere sbottata a ridere in mezzo al palco e scappata per la vergogna ho capito che non era la mia strada...


Eh ma non dovevi arrenderti  il bello arriva dopo


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma non dovevi arrenderti  il bello arriva dopo


Non fa proprio per me...


----------



## Spot (30 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima discussione
> avete mai provato a fare teatro con una compagnia della vostra zona ?
> So che può sembrare banale ma serve a scardinare "dal vivo" tante cose, tra cui la fiducia negli altri che se ci conoscono meglio non ci uccidono


Nooo teatro no.
Primo, sulla recitazione non mi ci vedo 
Secondo, non è il pubblico il mio problema. Troppo "distante" per spaventarmi.

In realtà, sai, ci ho pensato a iniziare qualche cosa per abituarmi un po' al contatto e alla fiducia...
Mi servirebbe qualcosa che si fonda molto sul gioco di squadra. Mi piacerebbe qualche forma di volontariato, e ho fatto anche domanda per la CRI, ma da mesi non si muove nulla 
E non so cos'altro trovare, qui



Nicka ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che fa male a me, il provare a  sforzarmi di fare una domanda, di aprire un dialogo e non ricevere  risposta. Il che mi porta spesso a non capire cosa è successo...io non  mi posso immaginare le cose. Ma se chiedo e non mi si risponde vado nel  panico...sono sempre stata così e mio malgrado mi sono sempre trovata  persone che mi reagiscono col silenzio. E io mi lego...è un  paradosso...lo so.


Non è un paradosso nickuzza.
I sospesi legano invece di allontanare, sempre. Sia i piccoli sia i grandi. Perchè lasciano spazi su cui, vuoi o non vuoi, il cervello si lambicca. 
L'esercizio alla chiarezza, purtroppo, è cosa ben poco comune. E, visto che siamo in tema, sarò sincera: io ci rimango un po' male ogni volta :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nooo teatro no.
> Primo, sulla recitazione non mi ci vedo
> Secondo, non è il pubblico il mio problema. Troppo "distante" per spaventarmi.
> 
> ...


Si anche il volontariato può aiutare, anzi sicuramente 
beh nel teatro non c'è solo il pubblico ma anche gli altri attori e il lavoro maggiore si svolge proprio nel dietro le quinte.
non mi stupiscono i no a questa idea, generalmente è la norma


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Ma il mondo non è fatto di nemici, al peggio di indifferenti.
Il più delle volte quella che improvvisamente ci ignora e non ci saluta ha perso le lenti a contatto e non vuole uscire con gli occhiali.


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non è un paradosso nickuzza.
> I sospesi legano invece di allontanare, sempre. Sia i piccoli sia i grandi. Perchè lasciano spazi su cui, vuoi o non vuoi, il cervello si lambicca.
> L'esercizio alla chiarezza, purtroppo, è cosa ben poco comune. E, visto che siamo in tema, sarò sincera: io ci rimango un po' male ogni volta :facepalm:


Il mio cervello si lambicca da mesi e anni...e continuiamo nel vuoto e nei silenzi...
Ci rimango sempre un po' male anche io, poi ovviamente dipende dalle situazioni...


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si anche il volontariato può aiutare, anzi sicuramente
> beh nel teatro non c'è solo il pubblico ma anche gli altri attori e il lavoro maggiore si svolge proprio nel dietro le quinte.
> non mi stupiscono i no a questa idea, generalmente è la norma


A dire il vero ci avevo pensato anni fa...ma davvero mi sono sempre reputata troppo timida. Parlare davanti alla gente mi è sempre stato ostico, figurati un pubblico...


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero ci avevo pensato anni fa...ma davvero mi sono sempre reputata troppo timida. Parlare davanti alla gente mi è sempre stato ostico, figurati un pubblico...


Mi sono ritrovato ad interpretare il  protagonista di una tragedia classica da ragazzino...pensi mi sia stato di aiuto uno shock simile?

Ma neanche per idea: bloccato nel relazionarmi con il prossimo ero...bloccato son rimasto. :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi sono ritrovato ad interpretare il  protagonista di una tragedia classica da ragazzino...pensi mi sia stato di aiuto uno shock simile?
> 
> Ma neanche per idea: bloccato nel relazionarmi con il prossimo ero...bloccato son rimasto. :facepalm:


Romeo?!


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Romeo?!


Acqua acqua...


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

ho letto solo adesso questo bellissimo 3d sulle mi esperienze con il silenzio...si apre un vaso di Pandora e non so se me la sento..intanto non posso che quotare [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION].


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

Meno male che vi ho letto.


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il mondo non è fatto di nemici, al peggio di indifferenti.
> Il più delle volte quella che improvvisamente ci ignora e non ci saluta ha perso le lenti a contatto e non vuole uscire con gli occhiali.


Tu hai ragionissimo bruni.
Ne abbiamo già parlato.
Riassumendo, se il mostrarti costa fatica (perchè sei fatto così.. e se lo fai lo fai piano, pianissimo), anche l'indifferenza può fare male, parecchio.
Non so spiegartelo meglio, è una cosa intima che (per me) ha a che fare con cose d'adolescenza e dopo, si attorciglia ad insicurezze etc. Almeno, credo sia così. Ed è troppo lunga da raccontare per intero.

E comunque, ad esempio, in campo sentimentale almeno credo che i nemici da cui difendersi ci possano essere.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ho letto solo adesso questo bellissimo 3d sulle mi esperienze con il silenzio...si apre un vaso di Pandora e non so se me la sento..intanto non posso che quotare [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION].


Se vuoi...puoi chiedere...


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu hai ragionissimo bruni.
> Ne abbiamo già parlato.
> Riassumendo, se il mostrarti costa fatica (perchè sei fatto così.. e se lo fai lo fai piano, pianissimo), anche l'indifferenza può fare male, parecchio.
> Non so spiegartelo meglio, è una cosa intima che (per me) ha a che fare con cose d'adolescenza e dopo, si attorciglia ad insicurezze etc. Almeno, credo sia così. Ed è troppo lunga da raccontare per intero.
> ...


Non è che in campo sentimentale esistano nemici, credo che invece esistano persone che quei sentimenti li hanno diversi o li vivono in maniera diversa da te...e questo, nella maggioranza dei casi, può far male.
Del resto, però, come sarebbe il mondo se fossimo tutti perfettamente compatibili? 
Una noia mortale...


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se vuoi...puoi chiedere...


io vivo malissimo il silenzio e la sparizione dell'altro.

il mio ex compagno lo sapeva, l'aveva capito, e i primi tempi della nostra relazione (quando non abitavamo assieme) ogni litigio si trasformava in giorni di silenzio, che trasudavano la minaccia silente del "non ti voglio più".

quando l'altro sparisce, il silenzio lo riempio di cose negative.

capita anche a voi?


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io vivo malissimo il silenzio e la sparizione dell'altro.
> 
> il mio ex compagno lo sapeva, l'aveva capito, e i primi tempi della nostra relazione (quando non abitavamo assieme) ogni litigio si trasformava in giorni di silenzio, che trasudavano la minaccia silente del "non ti voglio più".
> 
> ...


Certo che mi è capitato...
Subisco male la cosa, ma mi rendo conto che faccio altrettanto... Ma io lo faccio per paura quando sono coinvolta...paura delle risposte che potrei avere.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Meno male che vi ho letto.


perché?


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che mi è capitato...
> Subisco male la cosa, ma mi rendo conto che faccio altrettanto... Ma io lo faccio per paura quando sono coinvolta...paura delle risposte che potrei avere.



...ho qualche difficoltà a intavolare un discorso serio con te co sto avatar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che te possino  ma mi sforzo.

fai altrettanto? cioè, ad esempio, litigio pesante, tu sparisci o cerchi di capire?


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che in campo sentimentale esistano nemici, credo che invece esistano persone che quei sentimenti li hanno diversi o li vivono in maniera diversa da te...e questo, nella maggioranza dei casi, può far male.
> Del resto, però, come sarebbe il mondo se fossimo tutti perfettamente compatibili?
> Una noia mortale...


Non sono totalmente d'accordo.
Il non fare del male, il trattare con cura e rispetto, necessita di una dose maggiore di coscienza di sè e dell'altro rispetto al lasciarsi andare al fare del male.
Se ne parlava anche questo tempo fa, in altre forme.
Il punto è che per non ricambiare il bene con il male bisogna rispettare una serie di regole base - comunemente conosciute o sentite da tutti - che è facile ignorare quando si è attori principali.
Ci caschiamo tutti, nessuno escluso. A gradi diversi.
Ma lasciarsi andare nel tranello ci rende potenziali nemici di qualcuno. O meglio, individui da cui è bene che gli altri si difendano, a volte anche strenuamente. Al di là delle compatibilità.

Non so, sono questioni che non sono molto chiare nemmeno a me.
Ultimamente leggo Vonnegut, magari citarne un pezzo mi aiuta:
*I have had some experiences with love, or think I have, anyway, although the ones I have liked best could easily be described as "common decency". I treated somebody well for a little while, or even for a tremendously long time, and that person treated me well in return. Love need not have anything to do with it. *


Ecco. Io credo che il sentimento (o semplicemente il bene - la parte di godimento - che ricaviamo da un legame sentimentale/pseudosentimentale) ci faccia dimenticare facilmente della decenza, che in genere (o quando guardiamo dall'esterno) invece conosciamo. Perchè lì è più difficile.


Forse sbaglio.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ho qualche difficoltà a intavolare un discorso serio con te co sto avatar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che te possino  ma mi sforzo.
> 
> fai altrettanto? cioè, ad esempio, litigio pesante, tu sparisci o cerchi di capire?


Il mio avatar è bellissimo!!! 

No no, io litigi pesanti ne ho avuti solo uno e con una donna. Poi sono comunque sparita...non litigo mai, piuttosto si creano condizioni negative. 
Aggiungo pure che io posso pure sparire, ma mai che mi si sia chiesto il perché. 
Mi ero allontanata per una serie di ragioni dal mio amico gay, ci ha messo 4 anni per chiedermi qualcosa... Anzi, per chiedermi scusa.


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io vivo malissimo il silenzio e la sparizione dell'altro.
> 
> il mio ex compagno lo sapeva, l'aveva capito, e i primi tempi della nostra relazione (quando non abitavamo assieme) ogni litigio si trasformava in giorni di silenzio, che trasudavano la minaccia silente del "non ti voglio più".
> 
> ...


Parlando di nemici 


Sì, lo riempio di cose negative. E' naturale.
Credo che in certi casi il silenzio imposto sia assimilabile ad un atto di violenza.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio avatar è bellissimo!!!
> 
> No no, io litigi pesanti ne ho avuti solo uno e con una donna. Poi sono comunque sparita...non litigo mai, piuttosto si creano condizioni negative.
> Aggiungo pure che io posso pure sparire, ma mai che mi si sia chiesto il perché.
> Mi ero allontanata per una serie di ragioni dal mio amico gay, ci ha messo 4 anni per chiedermi qualcosa... Anzi, per chiedermi scusa.





Spot ha detto:


> Parlando di nemici
> 
> 
> Sì, lo riempio di cose negative. E' naturale.
> Credo che in certi casi il silenzio imposto sia assimilabile ad un atto di violenza.


ecco spot, per me e te il silenzio è riempito di cose negative, per nicka invece (a quanto ho capito, Nì correggimi se sbaglio) è un modo per depotenziare l'arrabbiatura o il fastidio o la delusione.
"non litigo mai, piuttosto sparisco".

la mia analista mi diceva che c'è chi nel silenzio vede il nulla e lo riempie di cose negative e fantasmi urlanti, e chi invece lo usa per ricostruire il proprio sè, come un momento di pace.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco spot, per me e te il silenzio è riempito di cose negative, per nicka invece (a quanto ho capito, Nì correggimi se sbaglio) è un modo per depotenziare l'arrabbiatura o il fastidio o la delusione.
> "non litigo mai, piuttosto sparisco".
> 
> la mia analista mi diceva che c'è chi nel silenzio vede il nulla e lo riempie di cose negative e fantasmi urlanti, e chi invece lo usa per ricostruire il proprio sè, come un momento di pace.


Mi sono vista incazzata come una iena, non mi piace per niente e non mi aiuta a sfogarmi...anzi, sto peggio perché arrivo a dire cattiverie pesanti e se mi vengono dette non le so gestire e le covo negli anni. 
Sì, per me spesso il silenzio è pace e ricostruzione...


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco spot, per me e te il silenzio è riempito di cose negative, per nicka invece (a quanto ho capito, Nì correggimi se sbaglio) è un modo per depotenziare l'arrabbiatura o il fastidio o la delusione.
> "non litigo mai, piuttosto sparisco".
> 
> la mia analista mi diceva che c'è chi nel silenzio vede il nulla e lo riempie di cose negative e fantasmi urlanti, e chi invece lo usa per ricostruire il proprio sè, come un momento di pace.


A dire il vero io sono una via di mezzo, cara ban. E nicka la vedo, in questo.

Vedi, ad essere sinceri il valore della parola io l'ho imparato solo con la mia ultima relazione. E' un merito, quello del mio ex, di avermelo insegnato. Con il bene e con il male.

Le ricordo ancora le nostre dispute piene di silenzi miei. E poi i suoi.

Prima sparivo.
Ma spesso, tutt'ora, ho bisogno di attesa prima di parlare. Soprattutto l'emotività spesso mi si blocca in gola, e ho bisogno di tempo per tirarla fuori e darle parole. Ma te lo dico se devi aspettare, o almeno ci provo a farlo. E se non rispetti la cosa sei stronzo tu.
Quando cado nel silenzio e non dico proprio.. lo faccio involontariamente. Paura, spesso. E mi rimprovero dopo. Duramente.

Perchè so che istintivamente tendo a rendermi invisibile anche quando vorrei essere vista. Ed è una cosa molto egocentrica che porta a una chiusura cattiva e a una non azione. E a colpevolizzare gli altri, se non vedono.

Il problema della pace di cui parla la tua analista, che, ripeto, è anche esigenza mia.. E' che il mondo spesso non ti aspetta, e ti lascia da sola coi non detti e i non visti. 

Il silenzio di cui mi lamentavo tanto nel primo post è il mio


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono vista incazzata come una iena, non mi piace per niente e non mi aiuta a sfogarmi...anzi, sto peggio perché arrivo a dire cattiverie pesanti e se mi vengono dette non le so gestire e le covo negli anni.
> Sì, per me spesso il silenzio è pace e ricostruzione...


Ecco, questo vale anche per me.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A dire il vero io sono una via di mezzo, cara ban. E nicka la vedo, in questo.
> 
> Vedi, ad essere sinceri il valore della parola io l'ho imparato solo con la mia ultima relazione. E' un merito, quello del mio ex, di avermelo insegnato. Con il bene e con il male.
> 
> ...


però quando ti viene imposto lo vivi come pieno di cose negative. o ho capito male io? e mi chiedo.. se tu per prima utilizzi il silenzio come ricostruttivo ed è una tua esigenza, perchè lo riempi di cose negative se viene dall'altro? 
mi incuriosisce molto il tutto


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però quando ti viene imposto lo vivi come pieno di cose negative. o ho capito male io? e mi chiedo.. se tu per prima utilizzi il silenzio come ricostruttivo ed è una tua esigenza, perchè lo riempi di cose negative se viene dall'altro?
> mi incuriosisce molto il tutto


Perché "io" sono buona e agisco per il meglio, "tu" sei cattivo.
Semplice...


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però quando ti viene imposto lo vivi come pieno di cose negative. o ho capito male io? e mi chiedo.. se tu per prima utilizzi il silenzio come ricostruttivo ed è una tua esigenza, perchè lo riempi di cose negative se viene dall'altro?
> mi incuriosisce molto il tutto





Nicka ha detto:


> Perché "io" sono buona e agisco per il meglio, "tu" sei cattivo.
> Semplice...


No.
Come scrivevo, mi forzo, ma ho dei tempi che a volte non posso fare a meno di rispettare (e giuro, mi ci è voluto per impararli i tempi). In ogni caso, cerco di non lasciarti solo durante i miei tempi. Ti posso anche parlare del silenzio se sei in grado di ascoltare. Se ho bisogno di pause te le posso chiedere e spiegarti i miei limiti. E magari ascolto te, intanto. Se non sei in grado di darmi le pause e aggredisci, t'imploro anche.
Se continui ad incalzare ed aggredire è più pericoloso, lì posso arrivare alla frustrazione del non riuscire a risponderti (o a risponderti come vorrei) in quel momento e ad esplodere.
E' il massimo che riesco a fare, per ora.

Diversamente se il silenzio me lo imponi tu, se il rapporto non è stretto e ho l'impressione che, specialmente a te, non importi. Ecco: se lì ho l'impressione che le mie parole possano essere solo chiasso nelle tue orecchie, anche se io vorrei chiedere, sto spesso zitta. O se, anche in un rapporto stretto, le mie parole si sono esaurite e credo che dei sospesi siano rimasti, ma non sono in grado di scioglierli da sola.
In questi due casi mi tengo i fantasmi, nel caso ci siano, e ti lascio andare.
Anche se non sempre so calibrare la necessità di parlare e la predisposizione al silenzio. A volte m'incarto sui casi più semplici.

Spero di aver spiegato. E' più semplice di come l'ho messa: si agisce tra le sfumature e cercando ogni volta i punti giusti, per me e per chi mi sta intorno. Sbagliando, anche.

E, nicka, dopo quest'acidata non ti parlo più.
Scherzo, ma non ho mai diviso il mondo in buoni e cattivi. Ma in comportamenti buoni e cattivi sì, se no non avrei motivo di lavorare sui miei. E avrei il diritto di trattarti un po' come cazzo mi pare, guardando solo me e non te.
Ti ha dato fastidio quello che ho scritto riguardo alle diversità?


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No.
> Come scrivevo, mi forzo, ma ho dei tempi che a volte non posso fare a meno di rispettare (e giuro, mi ci è voluto per impararli i tempi). In ogni caso, cerco di non lasciarti solo durante i miei tempi. Ti posso anche parlare del silenzio se sei in grado di ascoltare. Se ho bisogno di pause te le posso chiedere e spiegarti i miei limiti. E magari ascolto te, intanto. Se non sei in grado di darmi le pause e aggredisci, t'imploro anche.
> Se continui ad incalzare ed aggredire è più pericoloso, lì posso arrivare alla frustrazione del non riuscire a risponderti (o a risponderti come vorrei) in quel momento e ad esplodere.
> E' il massimo che riesco a fare, per ora.
> ...



hai spiegato perfettamente. ho capito benissimo. intanto c'è moltissima differenza tra i due silenzi, il silenzio imposto come "punitivo" o come privazione dell'oggetto del sentimento è una cosa, il silenzio che occorre per ricostruire il sè e che tu riempi anche di spiegazioni all'altro è ben altra cosa 

era proprio questo il nodo della mia domanda. io vivo male il silenzio imposto. ma capita anche a me di aver bisogno di sedarmi, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che sono un'aggressiva e ho reazioni istintive e di pancia, e sto cercando di modificare questo aspetto di me - non l'essere aggressiva, ma lo scagliarmi verso l'altro quando mi sento attaccata- e in questi casi mi chiudo nel mio rimuginio. ma a lui spiego. al mio compagno...io parlo, spiego, dico "ho bisogno di un attimo".

io soffro lo sparire, il non rispondere al telefono "perché ce l'ho con te", il non parlarti, il trattarti come se tu non fossi mai esistita.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io vivo malissimo il silenzio e la sparizione dell'altro.
> 
> il mio ex compagno lo sapeva, l'aveva capito, e i primi tempi della nostra relazione (quando non abitavamo assieme) ogni litigio si trasformava in giorni di silenzio, che trasudavano la minaccia silente del "non ti voglio più".
> 
> ...


In ambito sentimentale quella dei silenzi e' una tecnica per tenere l altro al guinzaglio.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In ambito sentimentale quella dei silenzi e' una tecnica per tenere l altro al guinzaglio.


c'è riuscito...per un po'


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In ambito sentimentale quella dei silenzi e' una tecnica per tenere l altro al guinzaglio.


si, molti lo usano così, ma potrebbero usare qualunque altra tecnica, sarebbero buone tutte o quasi... in realtà non esiste una buona tecnica per tenere qualcuno al guinzaglio, in campo sentimentale (e non)... esistono solo persone che se lo fanno mettere. Spesso senza neanche accorgersene.
Cerco di spiegarmi... quando mi accorgevo che una donna usava una qualunque "tecnica" per governare il rapporto, immediatamente chiudevo. Ma non per orgoglio eh... solo, la lei in questione perdeva per me qualunque attrattiva, di colpo la vedevo una persona negativa.
In una relazione accetto litigi, anche duri... ma dev'essere sempre paritaria, nessuno deve governarla.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, molti lo usano così, ma potrebbero usare qualunque altra tecnica, sarebbero buone tutte o quasi... in realtà non esiste una buona tecnica per tenere qualcuno al guinzaglio, in campo sentimentale (e non)... esistono solo persone che se lo fanno mettere. Spesso senza neanche accorgersene.
> Cerco di spiegarmi... quando mi accorgevo che una donna usava una qualunque "tecnica" per governare il rapporto, immediatamente chiudevo. Ma non per orgoglio eh... solo, la lei in questione perdeva per me qualunque attrattiva, di colpo la vedevo una persona negativa.
> In una relazione accetto litigi, anche duri... ma dev'essere sempre paritaria, nessuno deve governarla.


questo è la base per una relazione sana.

nelle relazioni malate, non sane, che si fondano sull'antagonismo, la sopraffazione, o la competizione, o mille mila altre molle che scattano, si utilizza quasi sempre (involontariamente magari) il nervo scoperto dell'altro per stare sopra.

ora che ho una relazione più o meno sana (più o meno) mi rendo conto che, ad esempio, se so che qualcosa può ferire il mio compagno la evito..il silenzio immotivato, per esempio. cosa normale e scontata, ma per me non lo era affatto. nè riceverla, nè agirla.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è la base per una relazione sana.
> 
> *nelle relazioni malate, non sane, che si fondano sull'antagonismo, la sopraffazione, o la competizione, o mille mila altre molle che scattano, si utilizza quasi sempre (involontariamente magari) il nervo scoperto dell'altro per stare sopra.
> *
> ora che ho una relazione più o meno sana (più o meno) mi rendo conto che, ad esempio, se so che qualcosa può ferire il mio compagno la evito..il silenzio immotivato, per esempio. cosa normale e scontata, ma per me non lo era affatto. nè riceverla, nè agirla.


Vero ban, ma sono relazioni di dominio, in cui l'amore c'entra poco o nulla... magari stupendamente passionali, questo si. 
Non dico che siano di per sè "sbagliate", infatti non userei necessariamente il termine "malate"... ci sono persone che si sentono vive solo in questo tipo di rapporti. Solo, bisogna esserne consapevoli ed accettarsi per ciò che si è, senza snaturarsi per aderire ad uno stereotipo amoroso. Che l'amore non è per tutti, e non c'è nulla di male che non lo sia. Anche se magari sarebbe bello che lo fosse.
Però non so se sono riuscito a spiegare ciò che intendo... è un terreno scivoloso :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero ban, ma sono relazioni di dominio, in cui l'amore c'entra poco o nulla... magari stupendamente passionali, questo si.
> Non dico che siano di per sè "sbagliate", infatti non userei necessariamente il termine "malate"... ci sono persone che si sentono vive solo in questo tipo di rapporti. Solo, bisogna esserne consapevoli ed accettarsi per ciò che si è, senza snaturarsi per aderire ad uno stereotipo amoroso. Che l'amore non è per tutti, e non c'è nulla di male che non lo sia. Anche se magari sarebbe bello che lo fosse.
> Però non so se sono riuscito a spiegare ciò che intendo... è un terreno scivoloso :singleeye:


 ti sei spiegato bene e ho capito il messaggio qual è.

sul fatto che non siano "d'amore" lo credo anche io e lo so bene, purtroppo. e ti dirò di più, è difficile e non si ha un'idea di quanto poi iniziare una relazione "buona", e con buona intendo piena di buoni sentimenti e scevra di meccanismi distruttivi e autolesionisti.

scusa sorema [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] ti stiamo andando OT. avevo detto io, meglio che non apro il vaso di Pandora


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato bene e ho capito il messaggio qual è.
> 
> sul fatto che non siano "d'amore" lo credo anche io e lo so bene, purtroppo.* e ti dirò di più, è difficile e non si ha un'idea di quanto poi iniziare una relazione "buona", e con buona intendo piena di buoni sentimenti e scevra di meccanismi distruttivi e autolesionisti.*
> 
> scusa sorema @_Spot_ ti stiamo andando OT. avevo detto io, meglio che non apro il vaso di Pandora


immagino proprio di si, poi bisogna "resettarsi" e ricominciare su un piano totalmente nuovo


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No.
> Come scrivevo, mi forzo, ma ho dei tempi che a volte non posso fare a meno di rispettare (e giuro, mi ci è voluto per impararli i tempi). In ogni caso, cerco di non lasciarti solo durante i miei tempi. Ti posso anche parlare del silenzio se sei in grado di ascoltare. Se ho bisogno di pause te le posso chiedere e spiegarti i miei limiti. E magari ascolto te, intanto. Se non sei in grado di darmi le pause e aggredisci, t'imploro anche.
> Se continui ad incalzare ed aggredire è più pericoloso, lì posso arrivare alla frustrazione del non riuscire a risponderti (o a risponderti come vorrei) in quel momento e ad esplodere.
> E' il massimo che riesco a fare, per ora.
> ...


Oddio no Spottina!!! 

Ho solo risposto come la sento io...ovvero quando mi trovo subire piuttosto che a dedicare silenzio! Sono stata stringatissima e ho esemplificato all'osso un concetto che sento mio... (maledetti cellulari! )
Se sono silente io alla fine è perchè mi sento nella ragione, magari sbagliando...anzi, sicuramente dato che gli sbagli sono sempre da entrambe parti.
Se mi viene dedicato silenzio invece penso che dall'altra parte la persona sia "cattiva" o meglio mi stia facendo una cattiveria. E la vivo così, come cattiveria nei miei confronti, ecco cosa mi fa un male boia.
Lo so perfettamente che ognuno di noi ha le sue personali motivazioni per comportarsi in un modo o nell'altro...ma io conosco me stessa, non conosco nel profondo gli altri...e non mi posso nemmeno inventare o illudere o fomentare da sola...il problema è che le motivazioni sarebbe bello affrontarle e discuterne, io faccio fatica, molto più che fatica.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In ambito sentimentale quella dei silenzi e' una tecnica per tenere l altro al guinzaglio.


A me invece sembra che sia atto ad allontanare, cioè lo sento proprio così...pur se alla fine mi trovo più legata...
Che roba assurda se ci penso.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che sia atto ad allontanare, cioè lo sento proprio così...pur se alla fine mi trovo più legata...
> Che roba assurda se ci penso.


Mica tanto assurda 
Di per se razionalmente ti allontana perché senti un forte condizionamento talvolta anche una specie di punizione che non si accetta 
Emotivamente si è spinti a cercare di capire cosa sta accadendo, perchè e cosa spinge l'altro ad agire così 
 E l'emotivita' in questo caso funge da calamita


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica tanto assurda
> Di per se razionalmente ti allontana perché senti un forte condizionamento talvolta anche una specie di punizione che non si accetta
> Emotivamente si è spinti a cercare di capire cosa sta accadendo, perchè e cosa spinge l'altro ad agire così
> E l'emotivita' in questo caso funge da calamita


Mi ci arrovello...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ci arrovello...


Si capisco ma quando certi atteggiamenti diventano la norma allora bisogna stoppare come suggeriscono [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si capisco ma quando certi atteggiamenti diventano la norma allora bisogna stoppare come suggeriscono [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]


Se riuscissi a parlarci coi muri lo farei!! 
C'è solo una persona nella mia vita che mi ha dedicato momenti e fasi di silenzio, ma lui ho imparato a gestirlo pian piano nel tempo. 
È il riproporsi di certe dinamiche che mi ammazzano.
Il trovarmi il giorno prima a parlare tranquillamente a ridere e scherzare e ignorata il giorno dopo e nei mesi a seguire senza che (per me) sia successo niente. 
E io so che qualcosa è successo, perché di norma è così... Succede sempre qualcosa, ma il non sapere mi rode.
Peccato che pur non sapendo e pur rodendomi io non riesco a parlare, cado nel mutismo, mi arrovello e mi incarto da sola.
Mi lego, voglio slegarmi e pur sapendo razionalmente che sarebbe la cosa giusta, non ce la faccio e perdo la testa e tirerei craniate se avessi davanti la persona e probabilmente menerei anche per farmi guardare e frenare e riportare su un piano di decenza. Ma non faccio niente di tutto questo, sto solo zitta nel mio mutismo.
Probabilmente mi sto capendo da sola, ma prendetelo come uno sfogo...


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai spiegato perfettamente. ho capito benissimo. intanto c'è moltissima differenza tra i due silenzi, il silenzio imposto come "punitivo" o come privazione dell'oggetto del sentimento è una cosa, il silenzio che occorre per ricostruire il sè e che tu riempi anche di spiegazioni all'altro è ben altra cosa
> 
> era proprio questo il nodo della mia domanda. io vivo male il silenzio imposto. ma capita anche a me di aver bisogno di sedarmi, soprattutto in virtù del fatto che sono un'aggressiva e ho reazioni istintive e di pancia, e sto cercando di modificare questo aspetto di me - non l'essere aggressiva, ma lo scagliarmi verso l'altro quando mi sento attaccata- e in questi casi mi chiudo nel mio rimuginio. ma a lui spiego. al mio compagno...io parlo, spiego, dico "ho bisogno di un attimo".
> 
> io soffro lo sparire, il non rispondere al telefono "perché ce l'ho con te", il non parlarti, il trattarti come se tu non fossi mai esistita.


Le spiegazioni sono fondamentali... 
Sai, io avevo l'abitudine, quando messa in difficoltà, di passare dal silenzio, che, non compreso, scalava subito nello sbrocco più totale. Facevo danni. O mi mettevo automaticamente in una posizione debolissima. Cose così.

Lo sparire.. lo soffro molto anche io. Provo a non farlo mai.
L'essere ignorata proprio non lo sopporto. Oltre a riportarmi automaticamente indietro a situazioni di quando ero più giovincella, abbastanza sofferte (quando hai un'autostima che fa schifo, anzi non ce l'hai, ti permetti di convivere con cacate), mi fa sentire umiliata. Come se non fossi degna della minima considerazione.
Ecco, riprendi tutti i post di prima sull'essere ignorata e attaccali qui.

Sarebbe diverso se avessi a che fare con persone come la nicka, credo. Ma spesso fatico a vedere l'altra faccia della medaglia.



Nicka ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che sia atto ad allontanare, cioè lo sento proprio così...pur se alla fine mi trovo più legata...
> Che roba assurda se ci penso.


Può essere entrambi le cose. Ma credo che fiammetta intenda quei casi in cui ci si silenzia per non affrontare lasciando un non risolto. E i non risolti puoi riservarti di riscriverli a tuo piacimento, se vuoi cambiare idea. 
E di fatto lasciano l'altro in una sospensione emotiva che non gli permette di risolvere sè del tutto.
Alcune persone lo fanno anche apposta, sai?

Non sei per niente assurda in realtà


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se riuscissi a parlarci coi muri lo farei!!
> C'è solo una persona nella mia vita che mi ha dedicato momenti e fasi di silenzio, ma lui ho imparato a gestirlo pian piano nel tempo.
> È il riproporsi di certe dinamiche che mi ammazzano.
> Il trovarmi il giorno prima a parlare tranquillamente a ridere e scherzare e ignorata il giorno dopo e nei mesi a seguire senza che (per me) sia successo niente.
> ...


Capisco.
Non so di che situazione parli, ovviamente, ma sono del tutto partecipe della voglia di prendere a craniate. 
E capisco che non è facile da gestire come situazione.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Può essere entrambi le cose. Ma credo che fiammetta intenda quei casi in cui ci si silenzia per non affrontare lasciando un non risolto. E i non risolti puoi riservarti di riscriverli a tuo piacimento, se vuoi cambiare idea.
> E di fatto lasciano l'altro in una sospensione emotiva che non gli permette di risolvere sè del tutto.
> Alcune persone lo fanno anche apposta, sai?
> 
> Non sei per niente assurda in realtà


Il mio inghippo mentale è che non lo faccio apposta quando mi capita, peccato che pensi che nei miei confronti sia fatto apposta...:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Non so di che situazione parli, ovviamente, ma sono del tutto partecipe della voglia di prendere a craniate.
> *E capisco che non è facile da gestire come situazione.*


Non lo è per niente. Vado a giorni, giorni di estrema razionalità e fanculi tra i denti e giorni in cui perdo la testa e vado in panico e mi agito e non sono per niente tranquilla e la razionalità va a ramengo per mezza giornata...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se riuscissi a parlarci coi muri lo farei!!
> C'è solo una persona nella mia vita che mi ha dedicato momenti e fasi di silenzio, ma lui ho imparato a gestirlo pian piano nel tempo.
> È il riproporsi di certe dinamiche che mi ammazzano.
> Il trovarmi il giorno prima a parlare tranquillamente a ridere e scherzare e ignorata il giorno dopo e nei mesi a seguire senza che (per me) sia successo niente.
> ...


Ah ok stai parlando dei silenzi scaturiti dal nulla ( apparentemente ) 
in quel caso devi sfondare il muro chiedendo: " ehi tizio/a visto che il tuo atteggiamento nei miei confronti è cambiato negli ultimi tempi... Il motivo? Fatto/detto qualcosa di sbagliato io ? Altri motivi ?" 
se   il silenzio  continua non deve più essere Motivo di arrovellamento


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok stai parlando dei silenzi scaturiti dal nulla ( apparentemente )
> in quel caso devi sfondare il muro chiedendo: " ehi tizio/a visto che il tuo atteggiamento nei miei confronti è cambiato negli ultimi tempi... Il motivo? Fatto/detto qualcosa di sbagliato io ? Altri motivi ?"
> se   il silenzio  continua non deve più essere Motivo di arrovellamento


Ma lo so che dovrei fare così...ma non mi è così semplice...


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok stai parlando dei silenzi scaturiti dal nulla ( apparentemente )
> in quel caso devi sfondare il muro chiedendo: " ehi tizio/a visto che il tuo atteggiamento nei miei confronti è cambiato negli ultimi tempi... Il motivo? Fatto/detto qualcosa di sbagliato io ? Altri motivi ?"
> se   il silenzio  continua non deve più essere Motivo di arrovellamento


Dipende.
Io a volte l'ho fatto. E la risposta è stata di cavolo. O non è stata.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Io a volte l'ho fatto. E la risposta è stata di cavolo. O non è stata.


Se la risposta non c'è stata o era chiaramente fuffa, non deve più essere un tuo problema, il problema c'è ma è dell'altro


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se la risposta non c'è stata o era chiaramente fuffa, non deve più essere un tuo problema, il problema c'è ma è dell'altro


Ecco lì sta il punto. Non sono convinta che sia sempre giusto chiedere, soprattutto se i comportamenti puzzano.
Ma sto divagando.


----------



## Alessandra (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco lì sta il punto. Non sono convinta che sia sempre giusto chiedere, soprattutto se i comportamenti puzzano.
> Ma sto divagando.


Qual è il rischio di chiedere? 
(Scusa se mi intrometto  )


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qual è il rischio di chiedere?
> (Scusa se mi intrometto  )


Il rischio è che rispondano...


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qual è il rischio di chiedere?
> (Scusa se mi intrometto  )


Ciao splendore!
Scrivevo prima, il rischio è di essere ignorati, con non risposte o risposte sceme.
E là mi sento stupida, perchè ti dò io la possibilità d'ignorarmi. E colpirmi col silenzio due volte.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco lì sta il punto. Non sono convinta che sia sempre giusto chiedere, soprattutto se i comportamenti puzzano.
> Ma sto divagando.


Secondo me : non è importante chiedere se per me non diventa un tarlo cercare di capire nei silenzi che si allungano 
se questi silenzi mi opprimono devo chiedere per il mio benessere, se non ricevo risposte razionalmente ne deduco che l'altro ha dei problemi nei rapporti interpersonali che esulano dai miei comportamenti, fine


----------



## Alessandra (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao splendore!
> Scrivevo prima, il rischio è di essere ignorati, con non risposte o risposte sceme.
> E là mi sento stupida, perchè ti dò io la possibilità d'ignorarmi. E colpirmi col silenzio due volte.


Si, hai ragione. 
Ma anche capitasse...alla fine il silenzio è tattico e chi lo attua lo sa. 
C'è una sorta di interesse o comunque rabbia anche in chi rimane in silenzio. 
Se non te ne frega nulla cerchi una risposta neutra che peró non lascia spazio a speranze. ..credo....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il rischio è che rispondano...


Mi piaci proprio 
nel merito, le risposte fanno anche paura e male ma se diventa più opprimente non averne, meglio chiedere, magari le risposte non sono così tranchant


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione.
> Ma anche capitasse...alla fine il silenzio è tattico e chi lo attua lo sa.
> C'è una sorta di interesse o comunque rabbia anche in chi rimane in silenzio.
> Se non te ne frega nulla cerchi una risposta neutra che peró non lascia spazio a speranze. ..credo....


Sì stavamo parlando prima di silenzi tattici.
1. mmmh. Non tutti sono così intelligenti, credo. Non mi va di dire e non dico a me sembra un atteggiamento comune.
2. brutta cosa le tattiche. Se stai usando una tattica per colpirmi, meriteresti di essere sbattuto fuori a calci senza appello, ora e subito. E là davvero non sei degno nemmeno di mezza domanda. Con gli uomini soprattutto sto iniziando a funzionare così.

Sto divagando tantissimissimo, non ricordo nemmeno più il soggetto del thread


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao splendore!
> Scrivevo prima, il rischio è di essere ignorati, con non risposte o risposte sceme.
> E là mi sento stupida, perchè *ti dò io la possibilità d'ignorarmi*. E colpirmi col silenzio due volte.


Io credo che qui ci sia un nodo importante. 

Chiedere è mica una cosa facile, in effetti. Ci si mette in gioco chiedendo. A diversi livelli. 

Io ho imparato che chiedere è un qualcosa che si fa per sè. Non per ottenere qualcosa.

Io chiedo per me, per liberare me dall'aver dentro una domanda non posta. 

La risposta, avuta o non avuta diventa secondaria. 

Il mio obiettivo non è avere una risposta. E' porre la domanda per non averla dentro che tarla. 

Questo dipende da me. E' mio. 

La risposta invece dipende dall'altro. Non è di mia competenza e responsabilità. 
E anche nel modo della risposta, compresa la non risposta, è l'altro che definisce se stesso. 
E in ogni caso mi fornisce informazioni per valutarlo e modulare la mia posizione. 

Ovviamente se chiedere significa aspettare risposta, allora tutto si incasina. Ma in questo modo non chiedo per me, chiedo per avere dall'altro, e mi metto nella posizione che descrivi, l'essere colpita. 
Che quel sentirsi colpiti, se ci si pensa bene è caricarsi addosso, sotto forma di colpa o inadeguatezza, un'azione che non è la propria. E ci si definisce secondo l'altro anzichè secondo se stessi. 

Un modo interessante per rinforzarsi a questo livello è dichiarare di attendersi risposta. In questo modo si limita l'interpretazione dell'azione dell'altro e la non risposta assume un significato chiaro. 

Che secondo me c'è anche senza nessuna dichiarazione. Ma è un po' più complesso arrivarci emotivamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che qui ci sia un nodo importante.
> 
> Chiedere è mica una cosa facile, in effetti. Ci si mette in gioco chiedendo. A diversi livelli.
> 
> ...


Ecco quello che intendevo, santa Ipazia !!!!!


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco quello che intendevo, santa Ipazia !!!!!


...fatto un lungo training per imparare a chiedere umanamente (khomeyni ha a che vedere anche con questo, che chiedevo armi in pugno!) 

...che io ero una di quelle per cui chiedere non è onorevole, che chiedere significa ammettere di aver bisogno di qualcosa o qualcuno. Qualcuno in particolare...

E io facevo la figa dura e pura, che non ha bisogno di niente e di nessuno...piuttosto affogavo...per non affogare sfanculavo in partenza! giusto per arrivare prima:carneval:

poi ho capito che non devo dimostrare niente a nessuno, in primis a me stessa, e che avere dei bisogni è semplicemente umano e cura è assumerseli accettarli senza assolutizzarli e non averne timore..


----------



## Spot (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che qui ci sia un nodo importante.
> 
> Chiedere è mica una cosa facile, in effetti. Ci si mette in gioco chiedendo. A diversi livelli.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ipa!

Sì, mi ricordo questo discorso. Te l'ho letto, qui sul forum, diverse volte.

Dicevo, per me chiedere è difficoltoso. Soprattutto è difficoltoso individuare e rispondere con tranquillità alla mia voglia di chiedere. Su quello, dicevo, mi piacerebbe capire un po' meglio.  Vedere dove finiscono discrezione e amor di privatezza e inizia la paura dello sguardo dell'altro. Ma magari tempo al tempo.

Davanti al silenzio la questione è un po' differente. Quel che voglio dire è che ci sono casi in cui già il silenzio è qualificante, e il domandare (domandarsi) oltre è superfluo.
Che si può fare, eh. Si può domandare fino allo sfinimento, fino a togliersi anche l'ultima curiosità, anche se si ha già più o meno qualificato.
Ma se ho delle insicurezze (e le ho, sto cercando di spostarle ma qualche volta tornano dov'erano), nei confronti dello sguardo altrui, e queste insicurezze mi portano a sentirmi ferita oltre misura quando mi sento ignorata..
In poche parole, mi guardo (che in realtà è un guardarsi nel divenire), ma l'immagine è ondivaga. A volte ci si mette in mezzo del vecchio a renderla tremolante.
Sono in fase di coordinamento, dello sguardo mio e quello che mi mandano gli altri. E dello sguardo verso quello a cui mi piacerebbe tendere.

Ma, dicevamo, l'atteggiamento altrui nei miei confronti mi pesa, perchè mi vedo riflesso contro anche quello.
Posso parlarmi e dirmi che non è così, lo faccio. Ma è un discorso che, forse, ha bisogno di tempo per depositarsi. Se si deposita.
Se non fosse così la questione del domandare/non domandare neppure si porrebbe. O meglio. Sarebbe relativa solo alla mia voglia di avere informazioni in più o meno (sia che debbano essere risposte effettive, sia che debbano essere reazioni o non-reazioni).
Tuttavia, dato che le cose stanno così, non posso giocare a colpire da sola un punto traballante che ho. Anche se teoricamente non dovrebbe traballare per queste vie.
Quindi sto attenta e mi preservo. Ritraendomi, se è il caso. Facendo finta che le assenze non mi pesino, o vestendomi di una durezza nei confronti degli altri che non sempre ho.

E comunque, a volte ci provo, a volte cambio idea.. così. Faccio test.
Scrivere qui è una parte della cosa, mi serve a chiarire il quadro (che è confuso.. si nota da quante volte torno sull'argomento e quante parole uso per spiegare concetti che, forse, sono semplici)


Oh, mi sto anche esercitando coi "ti voglio bene" e "i mi manchi". Ora riesco a dirli ed è divertente


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao Ipa!
> 
> Sì, mi ricordo questo discorso. Te l'ho letto, qui sul forum, diverse volte.
> 
> ...




C'è un sacco di carne al fuoco in quello che scrivi...

Io pulirei, se fossi in te. 

Nel chiedere l'altro non c'entra nulla. SE non come interlocutore ed attivatore di bisogni. 

Ma, è questo secondo me è importante, se attiva è perchè qualcosa da attivare già c'era. Niente si crea dal nulla. 
Quindi quei bisogni e quelle richieste sono mie. 

E esplicitarle è una concessione che faccio innanzitutto a me stessa. L'altro, in questa fase , è una "passerella". 
Senza per questo togliergli il valore che ha. Ma non è me. 

Sono io che decido e concedo a me stessa. 

L'altro fruisce. 

Ecco. Credo che prima di tutto ci sia da appropriarsi dei propri bisogni. Manipolarli. Maneggiarli. Accettarli. Farli rientrare nell'immagine di sè, nel proprio sguardo. Soffrirli anche. Ma dicendosi la verità. Senza nasconderla. Esponendola prima di tutto a sè.

Lo sguardo dell'altro semmai può riconoscere. Qualcosa che io dono in vista. 

Se riconosce è valore aggiunto. Se non riconosce...beh...che serve avere vicino qualcuno che non riconosce quando un bisogno fondamentale è proprio il riconoscimento?

E di nuovo, anche in questo caso, la protagonista sono io. L'altro non ha spazio di manovra in questo. 

Come io non ho spazio di manovra nel suo di esporsi. 

E' ognun per sè. 

Il chiedere, per come la vedo io, discende da questa consapevolezza. 

Ossia che lo sguardo dell'altro può accogliere e riconoscere. Ma non definire. 

In questo senso si chiede solo ed esclusivamente per sè. 

Ogni definizione, quelle che contano davvero, sono nel proprio sguardo. 

Quello dell'altro conta pochissimo. Se non in termini di gratificazione. O punizione. 
Ma anche questi due elementi sono propri. E si passa attraverso l'altro per confermarsi o disconfermarsi. 

L'altro aspetto riguarda la distanza dall'altro. L'individuazione del sè. 
Appropriarsi del proprio essere...che è la cosa più faticosa, concedersi a se stesse, debolezze comprese senza giudicarle. Ma accettandole come parte di un tutto. 

Al netto di tutto questo pippone...credo che sia da fare con calma...e lasciar depositare. 

La Pinkola, bellissimo libro, parlava di pulire ossa. E per farlo serve molta, molta calma.


----------



## Spot (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è un sacco di carne al fuoco in quello che scrivi...
> 
> Io pulirei, se fossi in te.
> 
> ...


Ma è quello il punto.

Per me lo sguardo degli altri conta. E mi destabilizza, che la mia comfort-zone sta da tutt'altra parte, nello sfuggire, anche fisicamente, allo sguardo.

E sono passata da una fuga vestita dal non-meritare a una fuga vestita dal non avere bisogno - di sguardo. O di compagnia, banalmente.

Anche il ritirarmi e non farmi vedere è spesso un gioco d'immagine - da dare a me e imporre agli altri -.
La privatezza e la solitudine si muovono tra l'esigenza di ritagliarmi una dimensione tranquilla per cercarmi all'imposizione di un rifiuto dell'altro - e me ne accorgo quando lo stare in disparte mi si carica di tensione -.
E cado nelle mie stesse etichette.. che poi mi vanno strette. Se ti racconti e ti proponi come qualcuno che rifiuta o è poco interessato alla compagnia altrui, che non vuole vicinanza, così il mondo ti catalogherà.

E' un gioco strano: a volte mi fa sentire molto forte, a volte mi fa navigare nell'inquietudine.

E qui rientra il chiedere e il mostrarsi... non riesco ad evitare che una risposta negativa mi cada troppo vicino all'amor proprio. Che la non corrispondenza (che so essere semplicemente non corrispondenza e non altro) vada a punzecchiare un vecchio senso d'inadeguatezza.


Probabilmente hai ragione, troppa carne al fuoco.
E secondo me anche troppa ansia e foga di controllare e leggere il mio agire, al mio solito. Quando invece potrei passarci attraverso.
Un buon primo passo potrebbe essere quello di lasciar andare la questione e vivere/sentire quello che arriva, da dentro e da fuori. Che se no inizio a concentrarmi sull'idea di viverla in maniera sbagliata e mi blocco, mi perdo ad alimentare fantasmi.

Pinkola.. Donne che corrono coi lupi?


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sì stavamo parlando prima di silenzi tattici.
> 1. mmmh. Non tutti sono così intelligenti, credo. Non mi va di dire e non dico a me sembra un atteggiamento comune.
> *2. brutta cosa le tattiche. Se stai usando una tattica per colpirmi, meriteresti di essere sbattuto fuori a calci senza appello, ora e subito. E là davvero non sei degno nemmeno di mezza domanda. Con gli uomini soprattutto sto iniziando a funzionare così.*
> 
> Sto divagando tantissimissimo, non ricordo nemmeno più il soggetto del thread


sei proprio mia sorella. oltre ad adoVaVti carneval: r moscia) ti quoto col sangue e con furore!


----------



## Horny (4 Giugno 2016)

Quattro del mattino, uccellini ci provano per un po'.
sono sveglia a fumare, di nuovo, alle cinque piove.
sul bucato.
stavo a guardarlo mentre dormiva e pensavo:
non mi ha mai amata.
poi lui
ha il sonno leggero. 
Quando non mi trova nel letto si sveglia a cercarmi. 
E lo accontento.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma è quello il punto.
> 
> Per me lo sguardo degli altri conta. E mi destabilizza, che la mia comfort-zone sta da tutt'altra parte, nello sfuggire, anche fisicamente, allo sguardo.
> 
> ...


Riesci a definire cosa prevede nei contenuti il tuo amor proprio, per venire "colpito" da una risposta negativa a un tuo chiedere esplicitamente un qualcosa a una terza persona?

E riguarda indistintamente ogni chiedere?

Da un chiedere un fazzoletto di carta x soffiarti il naso, a un chiedere una info di lavoro che non ricordi, a un chiedere un abbraccio che sentiresti di desiderare?

E se ci sono differenze, riesci a spartire quei chiedere pericolosi da quelli innocui?..


----------



## Spot (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riesci a definire cosa prevede nei contenuti il tuo amor proprio, per venire "colpito" da una risposta negativa a un tuo chiedere esplicitamente un qualcosa a una terza persona?
> 
> E riguarda indistintamente ogni chiedere?
> 
> ...


Ma no. Solo le domande che riguardano un po' l'emotività 
Tipo: sta sera ho bisogno di parlare, ci vediamo?
Cose così.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Ma no. Solo le domande che riguardano un po' l'emotività
> Tipo: sta sera ho bisogno di parlare, ci vediamo?
> Cose così.


Capito...
E se io ti rispondessi: "stasera ho già un impegno, facciamo domani sera?"

Come immagini di reagire?...

Io al tuo posto mi maledirei per aver fatto quella richiesta, e direi "ti faccio eventualmente sapere, grazie.." e poi non mi farei più vivo...


----------



## Spot (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capito...
> E se io ti rispondessi: "stasera ho già un impegno, facciamo domani sera?"
> 
> Come immagini di reagire?...
> ...


Mh.. spegnerei tutti i telefoni e mi rintanerei sotto un tavolo :rotfl:

Non so 
Non sono così schematica. Ci rimarrei male, probabilmente. E dopo un po' cercherei di ragionare sulla risposta.
Ma altrettanto probabilmente non proporrei più la cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Mh.. spegnerei tutti i telefoni e mi rintanerei sotto un tavolo :rotfl:
> 
> Non so
> Non sono così schematica. Ci rimarrei male, probabilmente. E dopo un po' cercherei di ragionare sulla risposta.
> Ma altrettanto probabilmente non proporrei più la cosa.


Eh già.... 

Sapere che le MIE confidenze altro non sono che il TUO impegno per domani sera, mi farebbe assolutamente crollare tutto.....

Siamo fatti male, Spot....   mi sa...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capito...
> E se io ti rispondessi: "stasera ho già un impegno, facciamo domani sera?"
> 
> Come immagini di reagire?...
> ...


Dipende da che rapporto c'è tra me e te
Se il mio migliore amico mi rispondesse così saprei che è davvero impossibile per lui disdire quell'impegno perchè so che per me c'è sempre e io per lui, quindi non mi pentirei di averglielo chiesto e aspetterei la sera seguente
Diverso se conosco meno la persona ma a quel punto forse manco glielo chiederei


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da che rapporto c'è tra me e te
> Se il mio migliore amico mi rispondesse così saprei che è davvero impossibile per lui disdire quell'impegno perchè so che per me c'è sempre e io per lui, quindi non mi pentirei di averglielo chiesto e aspetterei la sera seguente
> Diverso se conosco meno la persona ma a quel punto forse manco glielo chiederei


Allora... E ovviamente parlo per me

Se te lo chiedo, vuol dire che quei filtri che dici sopra (grande amico, futuro amico, possibile partner o che so io) io li ho già fatti

E ho una aspettativa di "accoglienza"

Se la risposta fosse "esattamente" quella che ho scritto sopra, io personalmente non mi sentirei "accolto"

Al di là dell impedimento che può esserci, ma il modo di rispondere non andrebbe bene per me

E mi maledirei perché ho "filtrato male" prima di chiedere..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora... E ovviamente parlo per me
> 
> Se te lo chiedo, vuol dire che quei filtri che dici sopra (grande amico, futuro amico, possibile partner o che so io) io li ho già fatti
> 
> ...


Qui finisce come nell'altro 3d
Il problema è il significato che diamo all'impegno
Io non mi sento mai un impegno per lui ne lui per me ma accetto che ci sono cose (pochissime e rarissime) che debbano per forza arrivare prima per entrambi


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mh.. spegnerei tutti i telefoni e mi rintanerei sotto un tavolo :rotfl:
> 
> Non so
> Non sono così schematica. Ci rimarrei male, probabilmente. E dopo un po' cercherei di ragionare sulla risposta.
> Ma altrettanto probabilmente non proporrei più la cosa.


Io invece penserei che è una persona che rispetta gli impegni presi, guarda un po'...
Del resto non mi dice di no, mi chiede se è possibile fare il giorno seguente.
Se quell'impegno del giorno stesso lo avesse preso con me e mi mandasse affanculo perchè da un'altra parte viene richiesto penserei che manca di rispetto nei miei confronti...
A volte basta solo guardare le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece penserei che è una persona che rispetta gli impegni presi, guarda un po'...
> Del resto non mi dice di no, mi chiede se è possibile fare il giorno seguente.
> Se quell'impegno del giorno stesso lo avesse preso con me e mi mandasse affanculo perchè da un'altra parte viene richiesto penserei che manca di rispetto nei miei confronti...
> A volte basta solo guardare le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


"Stasera mi è impossibile... E non sai quanto mi fa piacere ascoltati e parlare con te... Domani sera...?"

Cosi mi sentirei accolto..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Stasera mi è impossibile... E non sai quanto mi fa piacere ascoltati e parlare con te... Domani sera...?"
> 
> Cosi mi sentirei accolto..


Ora mi è chiaro
Ne facevi una questioni di termini


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Stasera mi è impossibile... E non sai quanto mi fa piacere ascoltati e parlare con te... Domani sera...?"
> 
> Cosi mi sentirei accolto..


Vabbè, ma per me hai fatto un esempio in cui non c'era nulla di negativo. Sarebbe stato diverso se l'esempio in contrapposizione fosse stato "ma che due palle che fai venire, non c'ho voglia di sentire le tue lagne, poi stasera ho già un impegno. se c'ho voglia ci vediamo domani."
Ecco l'esempio in contrapposizione...e io in questo caso ci rimarrei un attimo male.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma per me hai fatto un esempio in cui non c'era nulla di negativo. Sarebbe stato diverso se l'esempio in contrapposizione fosse stato "ma che due palle che fai venire, non c'ho voglia di sentire le tue lagne, poi stasera ho già un impegno. se c'ho voglia ci vediamo domani."
> Ecco l'esempio in contrapposizione...e io in questo caso ci rimarrei un attimo male.


È sensibilità diversa.. Non c'è nulla si strano, in realtà tra interpretazioni completamente difformi

A me se mi metti un sorriso o una virgola fuori posto, cambia molto...

E sono fatto male io... Intendiamoci


----------



## Spot (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora... E ovviamente parlo per me
> 
> Se te lo chiedo, vuol dire che quei filtri che dici sopra (grande amico, futuro amico, possibile partner o che so io) io li ho già fatti
> 
> ...


Un po' più complesso. Parlando di compagnia: per me le richieste di compagnia hanno un certo valore. Anche fatte da un conoscente.
E agisco di conseguenza.
Perchè io, per prima, non chiedo mai compagnia con leggerezza.

Ci sono situazioni in cui invece si sente la necessità di avere, magari con una certa leggerezza, indipendentemente da chi. Perchè l'amichetto del cuore non può essere sempre al tuo fianco. E non sempre si tratta di SOS, ma di altri tipi di necessità.

Ti faccio un esempio scemo. L'estate scorsa per me è stata qualcosa di molto solitario. E, meccanicamente, mi mancava il semplice esercizio della chiacchiera. Giusto per staccare il cervello da questioni di studio e lavoro e per esorcizzare le preoccupazioni con due risate.
Non è che non ci fosse gente da chiamare.
Anzi. Mi bastava scendere di casa per incontrare qualche conoscente. In spiaggia, tipo.
Ma avvicinarmi per parlare, se non mi avvicinavano gli altri, era impossibile. Perchè si vedeva che ero sola, si sapeva il motivo... insomma. Mostrarmi in una condizione di bisogno mi faceva male, c'era il problema del sentirmi inopportuna e invadente (mah..), poi, dato che non venivo avvicinata, probabilmente non ero presenza gradita... meglio restare lontana, insomma. Più marcata la necessità, più nette le distanze.
Figuriamoci se ti chiedo d'incontrarci una sera per una birra tra conoscenti e tu te ne dimentichi.. le madonne che possono cadere per aver avuto un'iniziativa simile.

E' un punto che da anni cerco di smussare, a fasi e successi alterni. Ma è lì.

Riassumendo.
Per me certe richieste hanno un peso enorme.
Ma non è un peso assoluto, è solo mio.
Quindi non è nemmeno giusto prendersela se la cosa non viene trattata usando lo stesso peso.

Ma, insomma, se il rapporto con lo sguardo altrui non è propriamente sereno... è così che funziona.
O almeno, così funziono io.


----------



## Spot (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece penserei che è una persona che rispetta gli impegni presi, guarda un po'...
> Del resto non mi dice di no, mi chiede se è possibile fare il giorno seguente.
> Se quell'impegno del giorno stesso lo avesse preso con me e mi mandasse affanculo perchè da un'altra parte viene richiesto penserei che manca di rispetto nei miei confronti...
> A volte basta solo guardare le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


Dipende, dipende anche quello, dipende dalla richiesta e dalla necessità.
Oddio. E' un po' generale come caso in effetti 




Skorpio ha detto:


> È sensibilità diversa.. Non c'è nulla si strano, in realtà tra interpretazioni completamente difformi





Skorpio ha detto:


> A me se mi metti un sorriso o una virgola fuori posto, cambia molto...
> 
> E sono fatto male io... Intendiamoci



No, sui sorrisi e sulle virgole non sono pignola.
Comunque, specificando, sicuramente aspetterei che te ne ricordi tu. Al di là di tutto.
E se non te ne ricordi, beh.. lì mi eclisso.



Oggi non sono molto sveglia nello scrivere, ho un sonno della madonna :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mh.. spegnerei tutti i telefoni e mi rintanerei sotto un tavolo :rotfl:
> 
> Non so
> Non sono così schematica. Ci rimarrei male, probabilmente. E dopo un po' cercherei di ragionare sulla risposta.
> Ma altrettanto probabilmente non proporrei più la cosa.


Perché ci rimarresti male ? E perché non riproporre
per esempio stasera ho un impegno per cena quindi se la mia migliore amica mi telefonasse sarei costretta a dirle " mi spiace Cri, ho un impegno facciamo un'altra sera " ... Ecco se immaginassi  che : chi resta male Ed evitasse di riproporre un'uscita, mi displacerebbe per lei


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora... E ovviamente parlo per me
> 
> Se te lo chiedo, vuol dire che quei filtri che dici sopra (grande amico, futuro amico, possibile partner o che so io) io li ho già fatti
> 
> ...


Scusa ma cosa c'è di sbagliato in " stasera ho un impegno, facciamo domani sera ?" Dico non è che risponde " mah Vediamo , forse, in futuro, ti cerco io " ma " domani sera " :singleeye:
sono strana ma a me sembra una risposta normale e cortese e per nulla di chiusura, tutt'altro


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma cosa c'è di sbagliato in " stasera ho un impegno, facciamo domani sera ?" Dico non è che risponde " mah Vediamo , forse, in futuro, ti cerco io " ma " domani sera " :singleeye:
> sono strana ma a me sembra una risposta normale e cortese e per nulla di chiusura, tutt'altro


Concordo...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece penserei che è una persona che rispetta gli impegni presi, guarda un po'...
> Del resto non mi dice di no, mi chiede se è possibile fare il giorno seguente.
> Se quell'impegno del giorno stesso lo avesse preso con me e mi mandasse affanculo perchè da un'altra parte viene richiesto penserei che manca di rispetto nei miei confronti...
> A volte basta solo guardare le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


Condivido !!!!!



Nicka ha detto:


> Concordo...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido !!!!!


Oh Ni, mi pare siamo in accordo 



Skorpio ha detto:


> "Stasera mi è impossibile... E non sai quanto mi fa piacere ascoltati e parlare con te... Domani sera...?"
> 
> Cosi mi sentirei accolto..


Ma qui c'è una tua necessità, non ti apprezzi ? Chiedo eh che mi sembra un po' contorto il tuo pensiero


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Un po' più complesso. Parlando di compagnia: per me le richieste di compagnia hanno un certo valore. Anche fatte da un conoscente.
> E agisco di conseguenza.
> Perchè io, per prima, non chiedo mai compagnia con leggerezza.
> 
> ...


Non riesco a fare "neretto" ma il punto del tuo esempio sta qui sotto, credo:

Mostrarmi in una condizione di bisogno mi faceva male, c'era il problema del sentirmi inopportuna e invadente (mah..), poi, dato che non venivo avvicinata, probabilmente non ero presenza gradita...

Diciamo che esser nel bisogno fa male a tutti.. E quindi non è un problema

"Mostrati" nel bisogno ti peggiora quel male, se vieni disgraziatamente ifiutata (!!!!)

Come vedi .. Come notiamo leggendo, è tutto preso molto sul serio, un ferro caldo che può ustionare...

Ci puoi anche giocare però.. Non prendendo il tutto troppo sul serio...

E mostrando quel bisogno ridendone, per dire... E presentandoti con la debolezza del tuo bisogno, che esponi, e che quindi non puoi più temere dentro, avendolo messo fuori con leggerezza e disincanto...

Depotenziandone le negatività...

È incomprensibile quanto cerco di dire?

Facciamo finta che ti piacerebbe scrivere in pvt a qualcuno qui.. Ma come nella esempio, temi di esporre un bisogno.. Etc.. Etc...

Speri ti scriva, che inizi lui/lei, ma non lo fa....
Cazzo!! Come si fa??

Se ci giochi, anziché vivertela drammaticamente, e gli scrivi semplicemente che si.. Ti senti un po ridicola e un po buffa, ma ti piacerebbe approfondire quella argomento in pvt..
E conclusi dicendo :fammi sapere se ti va... 

Non trovi sia meglio?
Dia più sollievo...?... Sei libera, scarica, e non ti giochi nulla di offensivo in un silenzio....

Secondo te.....?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2016)

Spot (e skorpio) è una follia.
Le persone hanno un sacco di impegni ed è normale che si debbano incastrare.
Non significa essere respinti!
Per me soffri di quella che io chiamo la sindrome  "guardami mamma!"
Volete un riscontro immediato altrimenti pensate che non ci sia proprio riscontro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma cosa c'è di sbagliato in " stasera ho un impegno, facciamo domani sera ?" Dico non è che risponde " mah Vediamo , forse, in futuro, ti cerco io " ma " domani sera " :singleeye:
> sono strana ma a me sembra una risposta normale e cortese e per nulla di chiusura, tutt'altro


Non mi sono spiegato, evidentemente
. 
A mebpuoi dire anche che hai tempo a Natale, ma devi farmi capire che ci tieni... Non è un problema il tempo, ma il modo.

Poi è chiaro.. A natale mi riservo di veder se ne avrò voglia io, dato che siamo aibprimi di giugno.. 

Ma gli impegni non c'entrano nulla
. è il modo.. Se non sento interesse col cavolo che mi apro in confidenze..


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Spot (e skorpio) è una follia.
> Le persone hanno un sacco di impegni ed è normale che si debbano incastrare.
> Non significa essere respinti!
> Per me soffri di quella che io chiamo la sindrome  "guardami mamma!"
> Volete un riscontro immediato altrimenti pensate che non ci sia proprio riscontro.


Ripeto come sopra... Gli impegni sono l ultimo dei problemi.. (Parlo per me)

E la percezione di aver l appuntamento del dentista, in luogo di un reale interesse, a far la differenza


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato, evidentemente
> .
> A mebpuoi dire anche che hai tempo a Natale, ma devi farmi capire che ci tieni... Non è un problema il tempo, ma il modo.
> 
> ...


Ho capito cosa intendi ma io non mi aspetterei mai un " oh si ho tanto interesse a passare del tempo con te " perche se tu mi dici che domani ci vediamo questo concetto è implicito 

se ti dico che stasera sono andata a cena dalla vicina che mi aveva invitata ma domani sono libera e ci possiamo vedere, ti sto dando conferma che mi fa piacere uscire con te  punto 
se no ti dico semplicemente " non riesco a trovare del tempo "


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi ma io non mi aspetterei mai un " oh si ho tanto interesse a passare del tempo con te " perche se tu mi dici che domani ci vediamo questo concetto è implicito
> 
> se ti dico che stasera sono andata a cena dalla vicina che mi aveva invitata ma domani sono libera e ci possiamo vedere, ti sto dando conferma che mi fa piacere uscire con te  punto
> se no ti dico semplicemente " non riesco a trovare del tempo "


Non la vedo affatto cosi scontata come la vedi tu.. 

E non devi avere piacere e basta, come lo avresti con Tizio, Caio, Sempronio o Melvio (magari ti faccio passar una serata che altrimenti stavi alla TV a guardar Santoro) ma devi avere INTERESSE per passar tempo con ME. Io almeno lo devo percepire in qualche modo.

Che sei libera è di per se un interesse per me?.... 

A me non basta....  

Esci pure con Tizio, Caio Sempronio o Melvio... (È un esempio ovviamente, nessuna provocazione)

Ma ognuno giustamente è diverso..

Poi se il vedersi riguarda giocare un ora a tennis, è chiaro che i connotati sono diversi
L interesse li è trovare chi fa un ora a tennis.. E ovviamente ci arrivo a capirlo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non la vedo affatto cosi scontata come la vedi tu..
> 
> E non devi avere piacere e basta, come lo avresti con Tizio, Caio, Sempronio o Melvio (magari ti faccio passar una serata che altrimenti stavi alla TV a guardar Santoro) ma devi avere INTERESSE per passar tempo con ME. Io almeno lo devo percepire in qualche modo.
> 
> ...


Marooooo!!!! skorpio se ti dico "domani ci vediamo" è implicito che mi interessa vederti ... *A te .*.. Ma che io debba necessariamente esplicitarlo a me sembra esagerato
capiamoci' io non esco con chi non mi interessa conoscere e frequentare, son mica masochista 
se intreccio un  rapporto interpersonale di qualsiasi genere è perché la persona mi interessa, mi piace, mi fa piacere passare del tempo con lei, ho un ottima opinione di lei e mi piacerebbe  approfondire una conoscenza magari sino a quel momento superficiale.
spero di aver chiarito  buongiorno skorpiuccio


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marooooo!!!! skorpio se ti dico "domani ci vediamo" è implicito che mi interessa vederti ... *A te .*.. Ma che io debba necessariamente esplicitarlo a me sembra esagerato
> capiamoci' io non esco con chi non mi interessa conoscere e frequentare, son mica masochista
> se intreccio un  rapporto interpersonale di qualsiasi genere è perché la persona mi interessa, mi piace, mi fa piacere passare del tempo con lei, ho un ottima opinione di lei e mi piacerebbe  approfondire una conoscenza magari sino a quel momento superficiale.
> spero di aver chiarito  buongiorno skorpiuccio


Buongiorno Fiammetta!! 

È chiarissimo..

Ma come vediamo, io non conosco te e tu non conosci me... E poco sappiamo del come e perché ci rapportiamo con i terzi, almeno in partenza... Ci misuriamo con i reciproci codici

E sappiamo bene che molte persone cercano più "tappabuchi" che relazioni mirate..

Inconsapevolmente, ma lo fanno, e anche per relazioni di coppia vere e proprie, ahimè...

Poi, come vedi, io sul leggero e superficiale, parlo tranquillamente e con tutti, anche qui dentro, perfino con chi mi manda a fare in culo!! 

Molti si evitano o si girano alla larga, invece...  Per cui.... 

All' atto pratico chi magari dice che è tutto facile e non c'è problema, nei fatti dei blocchi relazionali li evidenzia... Magari successivi...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fiammetta!!
> 
> È chiarissimo..
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista 
Perché quanto mi riguarda nel reale ho specificato come mi oriento
Nel virtuale ho ignorato solo chi, secondo me, non aveva avuto un comportamento corretto... Ribadisco secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista
> Perché quanto mi riguarda nel reale ho specificato come mi oriento
> Nel virtuale ho ignorato solo chi, secondo me, non aveva avuto un comportamento corretto... Ribadisco secondo me


Insomma... Io ho capito che vorresti uscire con me.. Va bene, dai.. 

Ora questo mese non so se potrò, devo già uscire con altre utenti, però ai primi di luglio una serata libera per te la trovo sicuramente. Va bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Insomma... Io ho capito che vorresti uscire con me.. Va bene, dai..
> 
> Ora questo mese non so se potrò, devo già uscire con altre utenti, però ai primi di luglio una serata libera per te la trovo sicuramente. Va bene?


Ah ah ah ah ok fammi sapere ah ah ah ah


----------



## Spot (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non riesco a fare "neretto" ma il punto del tuo esempio sta qui sotto, credo:
> 
> Mostrarmi in una condizione di bisogno mi faceva male, c'era il problema del sentirmi inopportuna e invadente (mah..), poi, dato che non venivo avvicinata, probabilmente non ero presenza gradita...
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, è comprensibilissimo.
Ed esattamente, si tratta di rigidità da depotenziare.. a pezzetti 
E avere leggerezza nel mostrarsi in uno stato di necessità.
Semplicemente non sono abituata ad esplicitare i bisogni.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Spot (e skorpio) è una follia.
> Le persone hanno un sacco di impegni ed è normale che si debbano incastrare.
> Non significa essere respinti!
> Per me soffri di quella che io chiamo la sindrome "guardami mamma!"
> Volete un riscontro immediato altrimenti pensate che non ci sia proprio riscontro.


Ecco, tu non mi guardi abbastanza 
Bruni, non mi sono spiegata bene probabilmente.
La domanda di skorpio era parecchio generica... se non mi rispondi positivamente, forse ci rimango male ma valuto. L'ho scritto.
Poi partono le varie casistiche.
E dipende davvero. A chi ho fatto la richiesta, perchè e quanto è importante, se sul serio hai un impegno o se semplicemente ti devi fare una doccia e non ti va di uscire di casa, se il giorno dopo effettivamente ci sei o no...
Ovvio.
Il punto è che in questo thread si sta discutendo di un aspetto della cosa e lo si mette in evidenza. L'esempio generico è un po' fallace, diventa difficile rendere l'idea senza uscire dalla questione.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Tranquillo, è comprensibilissimo.
> Ed esattamente, si tratta di rigidità da depotenziare.. a pezzetti
> E avere leggerezza nel mostrarsi in uno stato di necessità.
> Semplicemente non sono abituata ad esplicitare i bisogni.
> ...


È vero, era generico l esempio..

In effetti quando l ho scritto presupponevo nella mia teorica richiesta, un minimo interesse a "spendermi" con quella persona...

Non vedersi per parlare dell ultimo LP di Orietta Berti, insomma...


----------



## Spot (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero, era generico l esempio..
> 
> In effetti quando l ho scritto presupponevo nella mia teorica richiesta, un minimo interesse a "spendermi" con quella persona...
> 
> Non vedersi per parlare dell ultimo LP di Orietta Berti, insomma...


Eh appunto. Anche io ti ho risposto presupponendo una determinata casistica, poi mi sono accorta che comunque non rendeva moltissimo l'idea, come risposta.
Diciamo che, forse, a differenza tua non mi pesa il tono della risposta in quei casi. Mi pesa il fatto che i riscontri siano rintracciabili o meno.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Eh appunto. Anche io ti ho risposto presupponendo una determinata casistica, poi mi sono accorta che comunque non rendeva moltissimo l'idea, come risposta.
> Diciamo che, forse, a differenza tua non mi pesa il tono della risposta in quei casi. Mi pesa il fatto che i riscontri siano rintracciabili o meno.


Capisco... È collocare a diversi livelli il punto di riscontro... X come la vedo io

Ognuno mette un po qua e la i vari punti di riscontro... Io uno lo metto subito alla risposta..

A volte ricevo un OK, vediamoci, detto in un modo che non mi sfagiola... E immediatamente mi dico: mah... Vediamoci, ma mi par di partire male..

Altri prendono l'ok e dicono: ha detto OK, quindi tutto bene!!

È come far l analisi grammaticale delle proprie sensazioni... 

E ognuno ha la sua lingua...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tranquillo, è comprensibilissimo.
> Ed esattamente, si tratta di rigidità da depotenziare.. a pezzetti
> E avere leggerezza nel mostrarsi in uno stato di necessità.
> Semplicemente non sono abituata ad esplicitare i bisogni.
> ...


Probabilmente hai ragione, non avendo che ritagli di tempo, non ti guardo :carneval: e non ho capito bene.

Ma a me è successo di avere voglia uscire con una persona e di non poter proprio!


----------

